# Batman's CaseLabs Mercury S8 Work Computer



## E-curbi (Sep 3, 2018)

Specs:

-CaseLabs Mercury S8 bench frame two-tone black front cover, gunmetal chassis, large HD wheels
-Seasonic Prime Titanium Fanless 600watt PSU
-Asus ROG Maximus 10 Apex motherboard (Soon to be replaced by Maximus 11 Extreme)
-8086K 6-core CPU delidded and binned at 5.3Ghz by Siliconlottery.com. 5.4Ghz Cinebench stable, 5.5Ghz Win10 boot stable (all overclocking so far completed with ROG bios 1003 and Noctua C14S air-cooler). May be 5.5Ghz Cinebench stable with updated bios 1602 specifically produced for the 8086K and/or improved cooling, further testing needed screenshots below.
-Gskill Trident Z 3200Mhz 14-14-14-34 2x8GB modules =16GB of a 32GB Quad kit XMP'd
-AMD Radeon Pro WX 4100 workstation graphics card
-Noctua NH-C14S heatsink stock fan replaced with Noctua NF-A14 Industrial PPC-2000 PWM stock brown anti-vibration pads replaced with NA-SAVP1 black anti-vibration pads
-Intel Optane 32GB SSD memory M.2 modules (X2)=64GB in RAID0 on ROG DIMM.2 riser card (Soon to be replaced by Optane 905P 280GB SSD PCIe AIC) as primary OS boot drive
-Samsung 860 Pro 256GB SATA SSD (X4) storage drives
-Supermicro M28SACB 2.5in 8-bay mobile rack
-AquaComputer Aquaero 6 LT system controller
-Hardware Labs SR2 Multiport 240mm(X1) 120mm(X4) radiators carbon black
-Singularity Computers Protium 100mm reservoir black-polished acrylic, Core Single reservoir mount black, Protium D5 pump top polished acrylic, Protium D5 pump cover solid black, Protium D5 pump base black
-AquaComputer D5 PWM pump
-AquaComputer Vision Touch external black

Components still pending:

Maximus 11 Extreme
Intel Optane 905P 280GB PCIe Add in Card

More to follow...


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 5, 2018)

Looks like Asus is going with some very blacked-out heatsinks for a few of the Z390 series of boards. Love this little Strix ITX z390 board, such a huge aesthetic change from the Z370 ITX board.

This is the first leaked Asus Z390 board I could find. I'm super interested since any design cue also might show up on the ROG Maximus 11 Extreme I've been dreaming of for this Batman build. Waiting 18months so far, for a motherboard to complete my rig.

The Apex 10 board I'm using now is very nice, can only imagine how much more "stealthy and Batman" the Apex 11 will look if ROG goes with the same super blacked-out heatsinks. 

Z370 vs Z390 Strix ITX pics below. Huge Aesthetic Upgrade, please give us more Asus.


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 13, 2018)

Some more build photos. Tried to edit/attach to first post, hmmm not sure just how to do that. 

I guess after awhile, you cannot edit posts?


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 19, 2018)

Wasn't satisfied with the 8086K's standard Turbo Boost 2.0

1C 5.0Ghz
2C 4.6Ghz
3C 4.5Ghz
4C 4.3Ghz
5C 4.3Ghz
6C 4.3Ghz

So decided to create my own.

I call it the Bat-Boost Turbo Technology 4.0. Take that Intel.  

1C 5.6Ghz
2C 5.5Ghz
3C 5.4Ghz
4C 5.2Ghz
5C 5.2Ghz
6C 5.2Ghz

...all at 1.350volts

Bruce Wayne would be so proud of me.


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 20, 2018)

5.7Ghz Single Core Boost!

On Noctua C14S Air Cooler

This CPU is so much fun.


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 20, 2018)

The new Asus Maximus XI Z390 boards went LIVE this morning.

Love the super-blacked-out heatsinks on the Hero XI, much improved aesthetic imho over the silver sinks of the Z370 series.

And the Formula XI looks like it's armor is iridium like the Rampage VI. Maybe it is.

It figures, the (2) Maximus 11 boards I want to pick up are still not pictured.

Maximus XI Extreme and Maximus XI Apex are still absent. That means as always they will be launched 1 to 3months later than the Hero, Strix and Prime boards, that's the way Asus always does it. lol 

Patience Padawan. 

Here they are in order: Hero XI, Code XI and Formula XI Z390 boards


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 20, 2018)

Singularity Computers does not produce CPU or GPU waterblocks to blend with their amazing line of water cooling D5 pump tops-covers-bases, and reservoirs and mounts. Looking around the new EK Velocity blocks look so simple and understated, with clean smooth lines, such a difficult decision between the nickel-acetal RGB with a nice static blue peripheral underglow or the nickel-plexi also set at static steady deep blue in sync with Asus Aura lighting control.


I have the Singularity clear plexi D5 pump top and the solid black D5 acetal top, so really could go either way.


I'll wait to get an idea of the Maximus XI Extreme board's overall aesthetic before deciding on solid black or translucent clear. Like to hold to theme and remain  "Batman Stealthy" as much as possible, yet don't want every component so dark there's no contrast within the build.

The lighter gunmetal frame does contrast very well with the many deep black components: 5 radiators, Aquaero 6 LT, PSU, SSD mobile rack, black front cover, and the four black wheels.

And the Intel Optane 905P 280GB PCIe Add In Card (not yet launched) mounted in mobo slot #4 will add additional deep dark black with soft static blue lighting as well. Black, blue and gunmetal gray seem to be the emerging theme colors for the build, just like the Dark Knight would've wanted. LOL 

Solid black acetal or translucent plexi? ...decisions - decisions.


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 21, 2018)

I realize it's not an attractive build. Fairly ugly from certain angles. Sacrificed aesthetics for inaudibility and functionality.

Only (2) fans running in the entire computer, the 140mm Noctua Industrial PWM CPU fan with blacked out corner pads at 1200rpm for overclocking, yet daily for working it goes inaudible at 660rpms powered by the Aquaero 6 LT.

The other AMD workstation GPU fan rotates at a noticeable 1200rpms out of the box, and was happily surprised MSI Afterburner was able to recognize a workstation graphics card and drop the fan speed to an inaudible 1080rpms. Which equates to 18% on the custom slider fan curve bar within the software.

Air coolers by design normally feed from airflow inside a case which of course in a standard tower can be significantly warmed by rising "used air" from the PSU and GPU (if not a blower design). For overclocking a standard closed chassis I would think better results would be achieved with a 240mm or 360mm All In One, or classic water loop with a supply of direct ambient air.

Yet with no side or top panels, the Noctua Air cooler in this instance - this build is able to feed cold ambient air directly from the room from the central A/C about 20feet away. Ambient normally steady at 78F/25.5C. Eliminating side and top panels also eliminated 4 to 7 chassis mounted fans to move an airflow in and out of a standard case setup. This build was once a CaseLabs Mercury S8S with all the panels in place. Only needed to add the Mercury S8 front and rear shorter bench panels and front cover to transition to S8 open air bench frame design.

Could have simply went with a classic test bench, but the CL Mercury frame supports up to four 360mm radiators upper and lower right, upper and lower left if need be. Ordered some CL accessory rails and flat, 20degree offset and 90degree angled 120mm fan and 120mm rad mounts and single solid offset pump base so I could mount the 240mm HWL MP rad and (4) HWL MP 120mm rads for a custom loop to come later. The asymmetry may look planned, it wasn't. It came about my necessity, wanting a short tubing run into/out of the CPU block and unable to mount (3) 120mm rads upper right due to lack of chassis depth, thus the single 120mm rad mounted on top horizontally. Yet it will feed by gravity alone into the D5 pump mounted directly below, so not such a negative compromise after all. The CL bench frame also supports (6) Flexbays so the mounting of the Supermicro 8-bay 2.5inch drive mobile rack looks professional and clean as if mounted in any standard closed case. Currently using only (4) Samsung 860Pro SATA SSDs inside the mobile rack for category redundancy level storage, limited by the (4) SATA ports available with the Apex 10 motherboard. When moving to the Maximus 11 Extreme board next month will be able to either fully populate the mobile rack to (8) SSDs or at least (6) SSDs offered by the Z390 chipset if no aftermarket ASmedia chip is utilized by Asus. Also, the CL S8 bench frame allows mounting of four caster wheels which make building and upgrading absolutely effortless. In my humble option every build should be on wheels able to be enjoyed on top of your work desk, if you love looking at hardware.

The downside beyond certain unattractive angles, it's not cat-proof nor kid-proof, so extra care must be taken and no unsupervised visits while the power is ON. Dust is never an issue using a black DataVac blower about once a week, yet absolutely no open beverages can be set or placed anywhere near the build anytime ever. For obvious reasons. LOL 

Someone in another forum once asked me about the rather odd appearance of this build.

My response was:

"This computer is for getting work completed quickly and comfortably over an 8-10hour long workday, it carries a singular purpose - purely for business home office use, not gaming or web browsing or video editing. So I let aesthetics take a back seat. Actually the aesthetics for this build are riding not in the backseat but somewhere in a trailer being pulled far behind."


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 22, 2018)

I have no idea what I'm doing, but the computer FEELS amazing. Simple low Q-Depth tasks seem instantaneous.

5.7Ghz single core boost (screenshot below)

Guess I'll try a 5.8Ghz single core boost, kick the tires, drive it around the block. LOL


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 24, 2018)

Intel 900P prices just dropped significantly to $269 (down from $399) for the 280GB skus in U.2 and HHHL form factors.

...and the 480GB HHHL sku dropped from $629 all the way down to $469 all "ships and sold by Newegg".

Is this build related? Yes it's build related, I've had two Intel 900Ps at 280GB Add In Cards HHHL that drop into motherboard slot #4 (photos above with Albert Eistein) running off chipset lanes, and although they are a beautiful well made piece of hardware, they arrive with NO Lighting. OK OK. I'm not super into the entire RGB craze, yet I must admit, the soft blue static under-glow radiating out from the Maximus 10 Apex board is extremely soothing  in peripheral vision while working.

Grabbed the first 900P 280GB in November 2017, sent it back within the Newegg Holiday return window when a new 900P sku was announced that used much less power at idle and load. Received that 2nd 900P and geeez, then the 905P with the cool blue LEDs was announced so sent that one back to Newegg within the 30-day return window. (breathing heavy) LOL

Today Intel announced the 905P 1500GB (1.5TB) sku to go along with the 960GB sku, both way too expensive for me at $2299 and $1299 respectively, yet both also sporting the gorgeous blue LEDs.

And the older 900P skus, all three received a significant price drop.

Newegg must be clearing the shelves? Clearing inventory for the lower capacity and affordable 905P skus to replace the 900P skus and arrive during Super Build October, with so many new motherboards and CPUs both mainstream-enthusiast and HEDT?

Right now I'm using some Intel Optane, but it's only (2) 32GB M.2modules in RAID 0 = 64GB with a usable capacity of only 54GB. So yea, I'm a bit crunched for space. 

Can't complain  too much with (4) SATA storage SSDs in the same build, and the ROG DIMM.2 riser card instantly recognized the two Optane modules and the new Asus bios sets up a RAID 0 volume within the UEFI itself, no longer a need to drop into the Intel RAID DOS screens.

Only two more components to finish this work PC, and they both may arrive next month. At least all signs are beginning to point that way.


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 24, 2018)

Anyone who doesn't know overclocking very well, umm like me. This is how I got pretty good results, although if you want to spend the time to study what each and every bios setting achieves for your motherboard and CPU, I'm certain these settings can be improved upon.

Yet they will act as a good starting point for your 8700K or 8086K.

They are in fact simply the instructions I extracted from Der8auer's Coffee Lake 8700K overclocking video.

Here are Der8auer's instructions found within his 8700K overclocking video. I typed them up as I watched his video, printed a copy and applied the settings he recommended verbatim.

*Copy and Paste and Print this page if you want, and Happy Overclocking!!!  *

And thank you Mr. Der8auer, you totally ROCK dude! 

Der8auer suggests to always install the latest bios for your motherboard, I did not mine is from January, since flashing a new bios dismounts my OS boot drive RAID 0 volume (2) Optane drives. Also he suggests you enable the XMP settings to your memory FIRST, then overclock your CPU, so that's what I did, all my OC's are with both memory DIMMs set at 3200/14 XMP'd.

These settings are for the Asus bios. Der8auer does not say this but you can tell by his default settings he FIRST set bios to "Load Optimized Defaults" and applied/saved out and then rebooted back into bios.

1-Ai Overclock Tuner to XMP, then select NO to all core enhancement in the Notice window. Apply by saving out of bios and reboot back into bios and make sure your memory is running at your individual memory's XMP settings, in Asus bios that information is located at the right side information bar

2-Asus Multicore Enhancement to Disable

3-AVX Instruction Core Ratio Negative Offset to 3

4-CPU Core Ratio to Sync All Cores and 1-Core Ratio Limit Multiplier to 50 (for the first 5.0GHz overclock attempt). Scroll down and all 6 Cores Ratio Limit will change to 50

5-CPU SVID Support to Disable

6-Drop into External Digi+ Power Control (opens a new window) Set CPU Load-line Calibration to Der8auer says 5 or 6, I used 5. (5 seemed like a more conservative number than 6 LOL)

7-ESC out of Ext Digi+ Pwr Cntl back to the Extreme Tweaker window, select Internal Digi+ Power Control this time (opens a new window) and set Long Duration Power Limit to 55555 (4095) and Short Duration Power Limit to 55555 (4095)

8-ESC out of Int Digi+ Pwr Cntl back into the Extreme Tweaker window and set CPU Core/Cache Current Limit Max. to 55555 (255.50)

9-Min CPU Cache Ratio to 42 and Max CPU Cache Ratio to 42

10-BCLK Aware Adaptive Voltage set to Disable

11-CPU Core/Cache Voltage to Manual, and for CPU Core Voltage Overide type in the value 1.350volts for your 8700K/8086K that should be good for the first 5.0Ghz overclocking run.

12-Go into Asus Overclocking Profile and save your settings in Profile 1 (if you wish). Then APPLY all these settings SAVE OUT of bios and boot into Windows

Der8auer is using Cinebench and CPUID and Core Temp to set up his stability testing screen, so I did exactly the same thing.

Those (3) apps/programs are FREE to download.


I was able to get these results below by only adjusting the Multiplier and CPU Voltage from the base settings listed above:

5.4Ghz stable Cinebench MT run
5.5Ghz stable Cinebench ST run
5.6Ghz stable Win10 boot
5.6Ghz all work apps and Win10 single core boost stable
5.7Ghz all work apps and Win 10 single core boost stable

Not too darn bad for using a $75 Noctua C14S Air-Cooler. I'm certain my results could be better with a custom loop and an expanded knowledge base. LOL


----------



## jaggerwild (Sep 25, 2018)

Why bother with that case if you cant close it?


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 25, 2018)

jaggerwild said:


> Why bother with that case if you cant close it?



Really a design to eliminate noise.

This specific build is only for working in a library quiet environment. It's actually inaudible at normal sitting distance of 30inches. The only two fans in the build create a sound of soft moving air if your ears are directly over, within say 2inches of the CPU cooler. Moving your ears away (farther than two inches) and there is no sound at all from this build.

Eliminating the side and top panels, also allowed the elimination of about seven case fans, and the need to isolate those fans with rotational energy absorbing materials like soft silicon fan grommets. Not to say that it can't be done. Case fans can be isolated to inaudible if care is taken on selecting decibel efficient fans, fans of low overall mass, and of course turning down the rpms to an inaudible level usually about 50%PWR or less, after the first two criteria are met. Yes, I've been doing this for awhile. lol 

We have two other PCs in the house for gaming web browsing etc which are very quiet yet NOT inaudible.

Without side and top panels the CPU cooler fan and GPU cooler fan are able to pull in cold air from the ambient room unaffected by any heat buildup or warmed air transferred from other components within a closed case environment.

Also the power supply is fanless and well ventilated by the manufacturer. Without side/top panels the heat generated from within the PSU simply rises up and out of the unit into the room requiring no direct airflow, again no noise is created.

Also, only SSDs are used in the build requiring no airflow for cooling.

The CaseLabs component qualifies probably more as a frame or chassis, yet not a true case.

Photo of PSU below to illustrate how heat escapes the unit by simple radiation.

*Thanks for stopping by, it gets lonely in this part of the woods. *


----------



## jaggerwild (Sep 25, 2018)

I meant why spend that type of money then on a case labs instead of run nakied on a box which cost zero? Oh now your gonna  teach me cooling.....


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 25, 2018)

The CaseLabs benching frame can mount four 360mm rads all at the same time. It can mount up to three 8-bay 2.5inch mobile racks (24 SSDs or HDDs in the front panel), and it mounts a set of four caster wheels to spin it around and access the rear I/O and to make building or upgrading the PSU or any other component easier.

This case started as a closed Mercury S8S case with side and top panels and windows, adding the 3 S8 specific bench panels cost was only $75 to transition to the open bench.

I use cardboard motherboard boxes when mobos first arrive for initial testing to check if they are DOA, before mounting them into a build whether it's a case or an open bench.


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 25, 2018)

Well here it is. The Z390 Maximus XI Extreme. I waited a year and seven months for this mobo, there was no Maximus X Extreme produced by Asus. No iridium armor, like the Rampage VI, kinda bummed about that. 

But it does have the LiveDash OLED screen, and it's extremely wide, very E-ATX and that new ROG DIMM.2 Generation 3 riser card looks amazing, like one big heatsink, for both M.2 drives.


----------



## btarunr (Sep 26, 2018)

Looking good.


----------



## Arrius (Sep 26, 2018)

This gave me the idea for a Superman-themed computer lol

I am a hardcore Superman fan and now that I think about it, his colours would look good on a case


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 26, 2018)

btarunr said:


> Looking good.



Thanks, I admire your work a great deal.


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 26, 2018)

Arrius said:


> This gave me the idea for a Superman-themed computer lol
> 
> I am a hardcore Superman fan and now that I think about it, his colours would look good on a case



We could hold a Batman vs Superman competition like the film, Dawn of Justice.

I'd probably take the low noise category.

You'd win the aesthetics.

Everyone beats my build in aesthetics. lol  

Yea, I like the Batman grays and blacks and dark blues and blue-grays for theme colors. Nothing shiny in my build except the Noctua cooler. There, I really had no choice and it will be gone when the M11E mobo arrives and the water loop completed. Still kinda bummed the Maximus XI Extreme does not arrive with the PCIe shroud cover like the R6E, M11C, and M11F. Kinda stinks the M11Formula has a better overall aesthetic than the "Flagship" M11Extreme. My build could really benefit from some refined aesthetics to balance out the roughness. Oh well, what can you do? Hope for a special edition like the Maximus VIII Extreme? Maybe the Apex 11 will debut with the shroud?...small chance of either of those happening. 

For fittings, going with Bitspower Carbon black, which I found to be "more matte" than the BP matte black, go figure. 

Used a Sharpie marker to black-out the (4) shiny gold BP logos on each fitting. (photos below) Gotta be Batman stealthy.


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 27, 2018)

The rumor mill is saying the Z390 motherboards are launching October 8th introduction descriptions *and availability*. And the 9900K and 9700K 8-core CPUs two weeks later on October 22nd.

Of course not all the mobos will launch. Most likely have to wait another month for the ROG Apex 11 and Extreme 11, who knows.

While the waiting continues, contacted Mockett and Company in California getting the mounting dimensions for these awesome looking hollow axle wheels with rubber tires.

Kinda look like the front wheels on the Batmobile. If the Batmobile ran on office casters.  

Yea, I realize it's quite a stretch of the imagination. At least they look nicer than the generic CaseLabs wheels. 

update: 

The center to center hole dimension is 36mm (4th pic below) new wheels vs 26mm on the CaseLabs wheels so will need to mod the mounting plates with a Dremel. Hardened steel sounds bad, nope it's only 4-5mm the interior side of each hole and there's plenty of interior plate material to work with/cut away before reaching the post or stem.

Just put on the Mayhem's Blitz Part 1 safety goggles and grind away.


----------



## E-curbi (Sep 28, 2018)

Anyone needs some help putting together a home office.

New Aruba J9774A Campus Network Switch with Dual Personality Ports Base-T and Fiber, and Cat7 flat ribbon cables.

Adding POE+ (power over Ethernet) cameras and Aruba access points for WiFi.

This thing is super low latency-super fast, sexy and fanless (inaudible). Difficult to find "all of the above" in hardware. Unless you build it yourself.


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 2, 2018)

Experimented with many various mountings for the Aquaero 6 LT fan/pump/system controller and Splitty9 fan channel splitter. Grabbed some industrial strength low-profile Velcro from Amazon, only about $8 for a 10foot roll. The stuff works so well, and eliminates the need to drill into your chassis, especially if you want to try out different mounting locations to find the best looking or most cable clutter-free or most accessible, easiest position to live with. Components can be easily removed and the Velcro pulled off as sticky as it is leaving no marks, removes no paint or powder coat.

My mistake was looking for the most aesthetic cool-looking "server like switchbox" spot to place the controller that would look industrial and so purposeful from a distance , not thinking of having to actually plug/unplug cabling later on when adding upgrading components. Ended up going with a not so pretty but super-functional mounting on the chassis floor (3rd photo below).

"You put it on the floor?" 

I know, not very creative or imaginative, but it works.

Anyhoo, the point of this post is: _try some inexpensive $8 Velcro for mounting light-weight components instead of drilling holes in your case. _

In these photos below, the (4) mounting screws on the Aquaero 6 LT are only holding the heatsink onto the PCB, no holes drilled, it's a pure Velcro mount.


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 3, 2018)

Z390. It's Happening! Woooooooooooooo

Bring on the Apex and the Extreme!


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 3, 2018)

FedEx just dropped by.

Hollow Axle Caster Mod:

Slightly larger diameter than the stock CaseLabs HD wheels. 

Got the Dremel ready to go, let the sparks fly, let the grinding begin!


----------



## 27MaD (Oct 3, 2018)

Man u r about to hit 6 GHz . that's awesome.


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 3, 2018)

27MaD said:


> Man u r about to hit 6 GHz . that's awesome.



I wish, lol.

I'm stuck at 5.7Ghz single core boost (5.7-5.6-5.5-5.2-5.2-5.2). The rig would not even boot into Win10 with only a single core set at 5.8Ghz.

Also stuck at 5.4Ghz Cinebench Multithread 6cores 12threads and 5.5Ghz Cinebench Single Thread 6cores 12threads.

Considering the cooling is only a single-finned array Noctua C14S air cooler (not even a double-finned like the NH-D15), I'm pretty happy with OC'ing results so far.

When the Maximus XI Extreme and XI Apex mobos launch, will mount the Apex XI in my "other" CL test bench that's already underwater and see if I can OC the 8086K farther with a water loop.

Currently I have a 6700K at 4.8Ghz and Maximus VIII Extreme in that 2nd rig, so need to update next month and then test further? farther? 

-----------------------------------------------

Although an engineer buddy of mine, he has his 8086K at a superfast stable 6.0Ghz as an everyday 24/7 overclock, using an electric chiller device.

Says he has it piped/tubed 2rooms away for silent operation. lol. Pretty sweet.

Let me find his 6.0Ghz screenshot... Looks like he had to turn hyperthreading off.


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 4, 2018)

This pic below: Looks like they're stocking the shelves at Microcenter with Z390. That one guy (not in the ski mask) is pointing at the Intel 9900K Polytetrahedron. lol The Orb. 

October 8th Z390 is supposed to be For Sale. Maybe we can get some pre-orders in this weekend.

It's not a ski mask?


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 8, 2018)

Rethinking the Batman build:

My chassis can support up to SSI-EEB motherboards.

The new ROG Dominus is so beautiful. 

That gorgeous PCIe shroud was supposed to arrive with the Maximus XI Extreme. Maximus XI Extreme looks bare and unfinished, oh well. 

Maybe I'll move the build from low latency to high throughput with a 28-core and 6 channel memory.

_"Hello Noctua, do you make an air cooler for this new ROG motherboard? Intel XCC Core Count?" _

Apex
Brutal Enigma
Code
Dominus
Extreme
Formula
Gene
Hero
Impact

Today's the big day gents. Intel News Event at 10am EST, Coffee Lake Refresh, 9900K, 9700K, Z390, Skylake X (Basin Falls) Refresh Z399 HCC, Cascade Lake X599 XCC, ROG Dominus.

Please Intel, also give us new digs on the Optane 905P AIC HHHL PCIe cards in lower capacities 480GB and 280GB, and the new Optane 380GB M.2 110mm SSD.

Just look at that beautiful ROG Dominus mobo (pic below)


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 8, 2018)

OH MY! What a great day this is beginning to be for hardware.

This new D5 NEXT from AquaComputer. Absolutely will grab day one of availability.

Thank you Shoggy.  It's So Batman! But NO RAINBOW RGBs, just a nice *static stealthy blue*.  lol 


Wonder if those noise absorption pads on the bottom will work better or worse than Sorbothane Hemispheres? Can always replace with 1.0in diameter 50durometer Sorbos if necessary to carry the pump into the range of inaudibility (meme below) LOL.


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 8, 2018)

Watch the Intel Livestream, 9am, in 6minutes.

https://newsroom.intel.com/news/intels-fall-desktop-launch-event-livestream/

Will edit this post with new build info in 2hrs 

Was going with a Maximus 11 Apex and Maximus 11 Extreme to update two builds this year. The Extreme 11 (only one photo so far) looks really plain, so disappointed. 

Watching all the amazing hardware coming in all day long, think I might go with an M11Apex for the Batman work machine and the new ROG Dominus SSI-EEB mobo with (6) Hardware Labs MP radiators in carbon black, for the everything but work PC, someone will make a waterblock for the new Intel socket, EK or AC, or Heatkiller.

Intel 28-core
Asus ROG Dominus Extreme
Seasonic Prime Titanium 1000watt
Gskill Trident Z or Optane Enterprise DDR4
Optane SSD
AquaComputer D5 NEXT pump

. . . that's a good beginning. Now, all I need is a name. Hmmmmm that's so perplexing, such a *BRUTAL ENIGMA.*_ _

The Brutal Enigma is born.  

... It's been a long day, I need to go lay down. 

Now let's get an official announcement by Asus and some photographs of the new boards and availability and prices.


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 8, 2018)

Still no Maximus 11 Apex. 

Hope Asus makes it nice. Now, it's my only hope for this build. The Extreme is not Extreme at all. So bummed out. 

What were they thinking? The Formula looks so much nicer, the Hero even has an M.2 heatsink cover, not a bare space like the Extreme. Oh well, can't win 'em all. 

Not even certain why the M11E needs to be EATX, except for the additional space taken up by the DIMM.2...end of rant.


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 9, 2018)

The ROG Dominus Extreme motherboard will mount up just fine to my 2nd CL Mercury bench chassis. Good thing I kept one CaseLabs SSI-EEB extended mobo tray. Looks like might need to mount a 2nd PSU. Have some room in the lower left chamber, enough for a 2nd 1000watt Seasonic, but it won't be mounted properly just sitting behind a 240mm radiator, still with sufficient airflow no cable clutter, the rear AC to the UPS will need to lead into the case via a CL fan hole cover instead of the standard PSU rear mount. Other than that, no issues foreseen at all.

Will begin the Brutal Enigma build January 2019, Siliconlottery.com might bin some of the 28core and 26core and 24core Intel Xeons. These CPUs, if I read correctly are K suffix or at least unlocked Xeon CPUs?

------------------------------------------------------------

It's odd how many of ROG's new Maximus motherboard designs from 2018 are featuring the very clean aesthetic of the PCIe shroud, first seen on the gorgeous Rampage VI Extreme, and now again on the Maximus XI Code and Formula and the outrageous Dominus Extreme board pictured below.

Yet for the Maximus XI Extreme "so called" flagship board, NOPE. ROG reverts back to the 2017 overall aesthetic of the Zenith Extreme or even farther back to 2016 and borrows styling cues from the Rampage V Edition 10. Yes of course, both those boards were beautiful at the time of their release, but the R6E raised the bar quite a bit for what we enthusiasts NOW expect from an Extreme labeled motherboard.

The Maximus XI Extreme just doesn't cut it at all. Even the Maximus XI Hero is more complete aesthetically, with heat sinks over the M.2 ports and aesthetic touches near the northbridge area, where the M11E is left blank and absent aesthetically. Yes, maybe ROG was considering those enthusiasts who will be mounting the new Optane extra-long 110mm 380GB M.2 SSD between PCIe slots 3 and 4 in that bare M.2 port since that sku arrives with it's own heatsink top and bottom, front and rear, and will look gorgeous mounted in that position, but I think it's more ROG trying as hard as they can to keep the M11E at the $499 price point. And that's fine but so many of us, like me, have been waiting 18 to 24months since the M9E fiasco for a new flagship mainstream motherboard to complete our new Intel 6-core and now 8-core builds, and Asus did not deliver.

*Why couldn't they just add the PCIe shroud for a cleaner more complete aesthetic and charge $529? *

And why is the Apex 11 not being talked about? Usually ROG releases the most expensive motherboard last in every generation.

The release usually goes like this TUF, Hero, Prime, Strix all launch at once. Then Formula and Code, then Apex, then Extreme (if there is an Extreme for the gen)

And why did ROG stop producing the Apex 10 last year around April/May? Discontinued they said at B&H Photo. Why would ROG discontinue such a popular board?

The Maximus 8 Extreme was offered in two skus back in 2015.

Maybe it's possible ROG will offer two Apex skus? Now that would be absolutely remarkable. 

One stripped down for the LN2 guys with just the rear I/O finally integrating the metal shield and maybe adding Wifi/Bluetooth at the $399 point.

And another Apex Extreme "Fully Loaded" with all the goodies even the PCIe shroud for $549. Is that why the Apex will be launching last? Yea I know, I'm grasping at straws here, hoping for hope against all hope, but that would be such a miracle for this Batman build, which really and truly is in need of some refined aesthetics to balance out all the roughness already included.

The $399 and $529-$549 price points are BOTH wide open for the current generation product stack, so let's see what ROG has up their sleeves. LOL


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 9, 2018)

Photo of the Day.  WOW it's so beautiful... 

AquaComputer is saying 15days lead time until the new D5 NEXT pump is available for purchase. $40 for just the pump top and $120 complete.

Will grab one from Performance PCs the first day they arrive and unpack those boxes. After the M11E disappointment, need something to get excited about.


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 17, 2018)

This makes me so sad. 

This beautiful  CaseLabs THW10 Linus is building in Indigo ext and White int.

Please Come Back CaseLabs.

PLEASE COME BACK!


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 20, 2018)

Was using Asus Apex X bios 1003 which was released January 2018 - for all overclocking. Finally updated/flashed new bios 1704 that came out October 2nd. Will overclock the 8086K again today trying for a stable 5.5Ghz Cinebench MT, 5.6Ghz Cinebench ST, and a 5.8Ghz 5.7 5.6 5.3 5.3 5.3 Per-Core Single Core boost configuration in bios.

So far all attempts to boot even a single per-core at 5.8Ghz have failed.

With new Asus Bios 1704 installed so far the only change I improvement detected is boot time has moved from 6seconds down to 4seconds.  Granted, I’m also using the same Intel Optane M.2 (X2) 32GB modules in RAID0 mounted on the ROG DIMM.2 = 64GB, yet only 54GB usable capacity. Lol Which decreases boot time substantially.

Have plenty of Samsung 860 PRO SATA storage (X4) separate SSDs so no real issue, yet do want to upgrade to the Optane 905P 280GB PCIe Add In Card (with the cool blue LEDS) as soon as Intel releases the lower 480GB and 280GB capacities, rumors are late October early November.

So happy I went for the 8086K 5.3Ghz binned and delidded with liquid metal, and did not wait for Coffee Lake-R 9900K and 9700K. 6-cores 12threads seems to be the sweet spot for my 3 daily work applications. Only two statistical apps I use benefit from increased cores vs increased clocks, yet I only utilize those apps 4 or 5 times per month.

Also have an 8700K delidded and binned by Siliconlottery.com at 5.2Ghz which is easily Cinebench MT stable at 5.3Ghz. So for processors, I'm pretty set for both work rigs until 10nm and Ice Lake 12 to 14months from now.

Just keeping an eye open for any news on the Apex 11. I keep saying something is going on with Asus and ROG. If they've dedicated the Extreme board to now a water-cooling vs overclocking board, ok, but still believe there's room for an Apex 11 standard edition at $399 and an Apex 11 special edition priced in the $549 to $599 range for some of us who really want a motherboard with an improved aesthetic over the basic Apex and Extreme, including bells whistles kitchen sink. 

Call it the Maximus XI Apex Superscript or Apex X2 or even better ROG are you listening??? Since there's no Maximus board in ROG's A to I alphabetical nomenclature currently beginning with the letter "B".

Call the brand new over-the-top flagship Apex board the *Maximus XI Brutal Enigma*. LOLOLOL 

Since it's A*n Apex and Extreme Hybrid Motherboard*. Lots of cut outs, all the features on the Extreme, (with a PCIe shroud of course) X-shaped like the Apex. Oh Yea!


Apex
*Brutal Enigma - since we're really not sure what the hell it is. *
Core
Dominus
Extreme
Formula
Gene
Hero
Impact
Juniper Berry


They do simply follow the English alphabet don't they?


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 21, 2018)

More Bad News from ROG

The new Maximus XI Extreme and XI Gene DIMM.2 riser card (now generation 3) *with the very cool full metal heatsinks* are wired into the CPU lanes. WTH?

The CPU only has 16 lanes available and ROG in their infinite wisdom assigns the DIMM.2 riser card to the CPU so if you mount one or two M.2 SSDs in RAID or non-RAID, guess what?

Your single graphics card automatically runs at 8X instead of 16X.

Yes, both motherboards offer separate PCH wired M.2 flat ports on the boards, so this can be avoided, yet the DIMM.2 riser is such a strong selling point for the M11E and M11G, the most popular configuration for the DIMM.2 with the much improved heatsinks should get the PCH wiring, and those flat board M.2 ports should have been wired to the CPU for that very small number of enthusiasts that wish/want to sacrifice video quality for only a very slight improvement in response time running your NVMe SSD from CPU lanes vs PCH lanes.

With Optane NVMe SSDs it's already been proven - there is NO Measurable difference in latency/response time CPUlanes vs PCHlanes and ROG should have considered this when making their decision.

So now, enthusiasts who were considering the Maximus 11 Extreme and Gene 11 are saying the DIMM.2 is useless to them, and they would be absolutely correct.

---------------------

I found the schematic for the Maximus Apex 10 board I’m using and the DIMM.2 is wired directly into the PCH lanes - *where it should be*, so your single graphics card can still utilize all 16 CPU lanes.


Buyer Beware! Caveat Emptor!


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 24, 2018)

NASA photographs rectangular iceberg in Antarctica? 

This cannot be real. 


...sorry for moving off-topic, this discovery is simply beyond belief. Google NASA ICE.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 24, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Please Come Back CaseLabs.
> 
> PLEASE COME BACK!


They won't, They were making hardly any profit and Trump came along and screwed up the businesses, no chance they'll come back anytime soon.


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 24, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> They won't, They were making hardly any profit and Trump came along and screwed up the businesses, no chance they'll come back anytime soon.



I'd really like to get (2) Mercury S8S with glass panels over the next 12months. Wish Corsair or some larger company would add CaseLabs as a subsidiary so they can begin again, so sad. 

Thanks for stopping by Xx Tek Tip xX. Wooooooo!


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 26, 2018)

First Images of the brand new Maximus XI Apex - *Ladies and Gentleman I present to you, The M11A *

-WiFi and Bluetooth connectivity - FINALLY
-only ATX form factor - no X-shape board cutouts 
-integrated rear I/O plate -FINALLY
-DIMM.2 (2)xM.2 riser card is wired to the PCH lanes (where it damn well should be) and does not eat into the 16CPU lanes
-DC Dual Capacity Gskill 32GB (x2) DIMM extra tall memory modules for 64GB of total memory capacity with only 2Dimm slots
-looks like brand new ROG VRM heatsink design and best aesthetically of any ROG Z390 board imho 
-translucent PCH heatsink accent looks amazing with LEDs on or off imho

Thank you ROG, it's only ATX and not the very cool X-shape form factor like the previous 2gens, but at least the board has grown up a bit. I/we will not need to use that silly Asus WiFi Bluetooth add-in-card simply to mount a Logitech Bluetooth wireless mouse, and the integrated rear I/O plate is a big step up in refinement.

This M11A board is going into the Batman build, it's the best overall choice of any ROG Z390 board if you are running a very high overclock 5.4 5.5 (5.6 single -core boost), don't get me started on the M11E, DIMM.2 on that board is useless wired into the CPU lanes, absent aesthetically, Maximus 11 Hero is more complete.

Keeping fingers and toes crossed for that Maximus 11 Apex-Extreme hybrid superboard. We know the new Rampage VI Extreme X599 Refresh board is going to be priced way up at $599 to $649, and I really thought Asus/ROG would produce a superboard for Z390 as well, in the $549 range, considering it's the very first time we've had an 8-core CPU offering available for mainstream - enthusiast.

Anyhoo, here are the M11A pics 

Warning: incoming barrage of photos.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Oct 26, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> -WiFi and Bluetooth connectivity - FINALLY


Yeah it's sad how most "high-end" boards still don't provide WiFi and Bluetooth as standard it's a joke.


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 26, 2018)

Three Dremel bits destroyed, what was I thinking? Hardened Steel?

Contacted a neighbor with a drill press, cutting the mounting plates on Tuesday to fit the CaseLabs frame. 

Zero Axis Computer Wheels - rock so hard.


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 27, 2018)

More keyboard pics.


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 27, 2018)

Such amazing results cooling/overclocking the 8086K, decided to go ahead and grab a 2nd Noctua C14S. I realize this Noctua sku does not offer exceptional cooling abilities over any of their other 140mm heatsinks, although since I'm using an open air chassis with no case fans, the C14S's single horizontal tower down-firing design cools not only the CPU, but also the VRMs, memory DIMMs, and both M.2 Optane SSDs mounted on the DIMM.2. Other Noctua 140mm designs, the vertical towers single and dual, probably do offer a bit of airflow over those motherboard mounted components, yet do not provide 100% of the airflow directed downward onto the board.

I also realize the exceptional overclocking results were not due to any of my personal skills nor my vast overclocking knowledge and database, since I possess none of that. lol 

*It's the silicon, plain and simple. *

The short-term plan is to run both the 8700K 5.2Ghz bin and the 8086K 5.3Ghz bin on good Noctua air until we relocate. Then I'll build another custom loop using the beautiful AquaComputer D5 Next pump and go with the previously purchased Singularity Computers reservoir and res mounts and Hardware Labs SR2 Multiport rads and who knows which CPU block. Either the AquaComputer Next Vario Vision PVD/nickel or possibly the new EK Velocity nickel/plexi. For fluid, Mayhem's once again, after 25months success with my last water loop, I'll just keep on going with Mayhems pre-conditioning with Blitz Part 2 adding his awesome coolant concentrates.

Really don't want to transport a water cooled PC, so there's that.

Already picked up a Noctua 140mm all black A14 PWM Chromax fan for this new C14S, no idea how it will compare and contrast to the current Noctua 140mm PWM Industrial I'm using now.

Been into this hobby for 6years and the Noctua stock fan color still makes my stomach queasy. Anyone need a couple of brand new, never been used brown and beige Noctua A14s? I'll give them to my neighbor in exchange for drilling out the mounting plates for the new hollow-axle wheels.


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 30, 2018)

Looks like the 8700K and 8086K will continue to be the single and slightly-threaded sweet spot, when cooling with good quality air (and inaudible air) and AIOs - all the way until Ice Lake and 10nm well into 2019.

Der8auer in this video hits a thermal wall overclocking his 9900K to 5.1Ghz with a dual tower Noctua NH-D15. Of course, there may be a small percentage of really sweet 9700Ks and 9900Ks that will shine underwater, so far it's looking like maybe 5.2 or 5.3 for the extremely efficient 9700Ks (with a custom loop). Even then single and slightly will be about the same or lower than the best 8700Ks/8086Ks which are Cinebench ST stable at 5.4 or 5.5.

In Cinebench MT - Multithreaded, the 9700K/9900K should easily outscore both the 8700K/8086K, with those two additional cores.

Siliconlottery.com is hitting the same thermal wall with the 9700Ks using a 240mm AIO, so far bins have been 4.9, 5.0 and 5.1. I really thought we'd see some 5.2s and 5.3s already. The solder TIM and double thickness of the die seem to be increasing temperatures for Coffee Lake-R - isn't it ironic? 

At stock vs stock the 9700K/9900K are scoring slightly higher than the 8700K/8086K  in Cinebench ST, due only to the increased Intel factory set boost clocks. So if you plan to run at stock, it's an easy choice.

*Once you factor in overclocking, then it's really dependent upon the silicon lottery (as usual), and the silicon efficiency per processor, this is where the really efficient 8700Ks/8086Ks will continue to shine in single and slightly - threaded applications.*

Manual overclocking begins at 9minutes into the video. First half Der8auer goes over the Asus/ROG AI overclocking and learning software.


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 30, 2018)

New keyboard accessory arrived today.

Well, it does improve overall keyboard aesthetics, right? Not to mention functionality. 

A way too expensive birthday gift from the gf. 

Needless to say, we drove the baby over to the grandparents to stay all night and had a shave party. lol


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 30, 2018)

I'm quoting from email the Siliconlottery.com guy.

He says:

*Got a few more 9900Ks in, it does look like they're going to clock better than 9700Ks this time.*

due to Intel "hard-binning".

...end of quote.

But wait, there's more. 

The Siliconlottery.com (awesome) guy also says:

*Yeah, for single-threaded performance a binned 8086K is probably going to be the best until Ice lake arrives.* From Icelake-u benchmarks it looks like we might be getting a 10-20% IPC increase. 


Breaking News!


----------



## E-curbi (Oct 31, 2018)

Thank you W1zzard for letting me post my simple work build. 

I'm done. 

The End.


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 1, 2018)




----------



## E-curbi (Nov 8, 2018)

My 12month old 8700K binned at 5.2Ghz scoring a Cinebench ST at 5.3Ghz of *233* (screenshot below).

My 8086K scored a Cinebench ST of *236 TPU high score*, but that was at 5.5Ghz!

What the heck is going on?

It's the exact same silicon for goodness sake! 

Going to push the 8700K further, maybe it will surpass the 8086K at the higher bin. Muhuhaha Muhuha (mad scientist laugh) 

WOW, if I only had a magical appearance *from the Siliconlottery guy* to help me sort out this conundrum. How wonderful would that be?


Still on Noctua good air, the 8700K is the 2ndary rig,* not the Batman build*,  cooler photo attached. It ain't pretty, but it's superfast ultra responsive with Optane 2X M.2s in RAID 0, and perfectly inaudible with the single 140mm fan dialed down to 650rpms open air baby, no closed case interference. 

This is the very best Single thread and Slightly threaded bleeding edge performance you can possibly get from any CPU on planet earth in 2018.

Multi-threaded, no

For Single and Slightly threaded work applications and for gaming. YES, Coffee Lake high bins. There's nothing greater.

...unless the Coffee Lake Refresh 9700K and 9900K clock high, or simply overlap, we don't know yet. Only small samples of the 9900K have been tested so far. 

and no laughing at my NVidia 1050Ti MSI low-profile graphics card in the Cinebench ST score. It plays Doom 2016 in 1440p just fine. lol I know it's not a water cooled 2080Ti or anything fancy, but I'm a seldom gamer, and the 1050Ti only cost $159. It's a great little card 2-slot super thick heatsink, idles at 28C all day long while researching online material.


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 8, 2018)

Waiting for the Maximus XI Apex to launch and the Optane 905P 280GB PCIe Add-In-Card to finish the Batman Build.

Have you noticed the older Optane 900Ps in 280GB and 480GB capacity are all ON SALE at Newegg? $269, and $259 with another 10% off on top of that. 

That's because Intel is pushing out the old stock, it's a fire sale all the 900Ps must go to make room for the 905Ps with the cool blue LEDs, oh yea. 

The superfast SSD is gonna look sweet in peripheral vision (just to my right) while working. 


Sometimes, you just have to see the Big Picture. lol


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 10, 2018)

This is an awesome little mod anyone can accomplish, to save a great deal of money creating some external backup storage for an inaudible workspace.

A sidenote: the storage reviewer at CNET was complaining and scored down these drives for not being what he really wanted in a portable drive - he felt they were too large. Sony makes these drives both HDD and SSD for the film and photographic industry and never claims they can store in your top pocket. They really are for mostly desktop use and only semi-portable throw in a duffel bag or camera bag and working on-site. I've traveled with these drives and they do fine, dropped them a few times on carpet etc, no issues at all.

Those very tiny pocket size SATA drives do the job, but I wanted something that looked great on my desktop, where the drives will spend most of their time.

Sony wanted 62,640 yen or $590.07USD for one ($1180.14USD for two) of their new external 480GB USB C and 3.0 SSD drives, which seemed excessive simply to have a silent running external and redundant backup on the desktop. So picked up two (2) of the Sony external HDD 1TB spinning disk drives from B&H Photo for only $84.99 each and replaced the noisy (at least to me) 1TB Seagate 2.5inch HDD with Samsung 2.5inch 850 EVO SSDs, since the enclosures are exactly the same as the $600 Sony SSD sku. Simply needed to crack open the enclosure and replace the drives: HDD out - SSD in, a small bit of hard drive surgery to create a silent solution at less than half the cost.

https://item.rakuten.co.jp/systecintl/psz-sc48/

https://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/produ...ernal_hdd.html

Using (2) Samsung SATA 850 EVO SSDs in the two Sony external enclosures and (4) Samsung SATA 860 PRO SSDs mounted within the Supermicro 8-bay internal 2.5in drive mount. Why EVO vs PRO? 860 vs 850? Any rhyme or reason to this decision or use case? Not really, after spending so much on the four Samsung 860 Pro drives which are new for 2018, just wanted to save a little money so opted for the two 850 EVO SSDs for the external replacement drives, don't believe there's much difference 850 EVO vs 860 PRO really except maybe endurance if the drives are saturated daily over time, that I'll most likely never experience.

Anyhoo, a great external silent solution for anyone willing to get their hands a little dirty. Could not grasp spending $1200 for the same simple setup, and you also get a nice performance boost external transfer speed is 480MB/s for SSD vs 138MB/s HDD. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Before and after pics below:


Anyone attempting this, please note there's a hidden screw on the Sony enclosures underneath the sticker that you need to "feel around for" with your finger to locate, must be removed gently in order to open the drives.


Warning: yes, this will void your $85 Sony enclosure warranty, thought that was a given, just like delidding a CPU.


Apologize for the step by step excessive number of photos, but they should be helpful anyone attempting this disassembly and reassembly, and yes you do need to remove the PCB entirely, with the power OFF, of course. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




First pic is the completed drives stacked and working just fine, something about black silicon housing and blue leds is very stealthy and Batman to my eyes. Cheers!


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 10, 2018)

Another storage mod, this time internal.

I'll do a write up on this Supermicro 8-bay 2.5inch drive cage/mobile rack if anyone is interested in adding the unit into your work rig or all-around rig. Benefits for gaming? I can't think of any, unless your gaming rig is also your multipurpose all-around rig. Benefits for work are almost endless: simple backup, complex backup, category redundancy, offsite storage, hotswapping drives, offline OS reformatting etc.

Supermicro produces four skus

TechPowerUp readers and members will probably want the complete (NON-OEM) SATA 3 sku with fan (even if you disable the fan, you need the rear metal casing). The Aquaero 6 LT will also lower the 10,000rpm stock Sanyo Denki crazy loud 40mmx28mm "server room fan" down to an inaudible 1,200rpms and still provide a PULL airflow front to rear for HDDs if that's your choice of drives. SSDs should not need any active cooling. Still, I'm running 4 SATA storage SSDs and keep the 40mmX28mm fan running at an inaudible 1200rpms, figure why not the Aquaero 6 LT is right there, ready to help with an empty fan bay, so why not use it?

This one:

https://www.supermicro.com/products/...SE-M28SACB.cfm

The 8 blue front drive activity LEDs are vibrant and beautiful in peripheral vision while working, and blend with the CaseLabs blue PWR LED switch perfectly. Also comes with red drive failure LEDs that power on as a self test each and every boot.

Picked one up from Wiredzone.com since they are in Florida and thought shipping would be superfast. Ended up, the unit shipped from Supermicro direct from their California warehouse, and took 8days, which was fine with me. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




http://www.wiredzone.com/supermicro-...8sacb-10023425

The dual 5.25inch bay sku mounts with these CaseLabs Flexbay mounts, easy and so clean. Picked up a pair from Performance PC in gunmetal gray. (no longer available since CL is gone.) 

Addendum: the extremely loud pwm fan arrives plugged into the Supermicro backplane, which does offer some PCB thermal regulated relief from the full 10,000 rpm insanity. That tiny little fan mounted in the drive bay, mounted in the CaseLabs makes my entire desk RUMBLE and vibrate at 10,000rpms. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Of course, the Aquaero 6 LT does so much more, obviously you can dial in the rpm of your choice.

All I did was pull the fan plug OUT of the Supermicro backplane and push it INTO an Aquaero 6 LT PWM fan port/bay/header, the cable was an ideal length, so no modification was needed at all.

For those who don't own an Aquaero 6 XT or LT and are running all SSDs, and wish to use NO FAN. All you need to do is pull the fan plug out from the backplane. Your pc will restart with the drive rack sounding off nonfunctional fan alarms and lights, don't worry, just reboot one more time and the PCB then understands you do not wish to use a fan, everything goes silent and resets and the warning lights turn themselves off. It's a well engineered part. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Temps on the (4) Sammy 860 Pro drives mounted in the Supermicro (pic below) are pretty good with the 10Krpm fan turned down to 1200rpm. With fan unplugged/disabled, temps only rise about 1C-2C, not a huge increase, but the Aquaero 6 is right there so I figured why not plug in the fan and drop the 40mm Sanyo fan rpms to an inaudible level, which turned out to be 1200.

Temps of the four drives are 22C 22C 21C 22C, pretty much ambient room at the time. Cheers again! 

Another photographic onslaught!. lol


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 16, 2018)

Been chatting it up with the Acronis technicians, and they've assured me with the new drivers available in True Image 2019, it's possible to create a CSI - clean system image of the primary OS drive with all my work apps installed and set up mounted on one Optane drive and backed up to another Optane drive, both drives connected internally to the Z390 chipset.

In the past, Acronis always asks for an external source and fails to recognize any internal drives when trying to restore a clean system image.

So going ahead and planning an Optane 905P 480GB 2.5in M.2-U.2 drive along with the Optane 905P 280GB Add In Card (with cool blue leds ) mounted in slot 16_3 on the Maximus XI Apex.


So total storage for the Batman build will be:

-Optane NVMe SSD 905P 280GB PCIe AIC (mounted vertically in Maximus XI Apex slot 16_3)

-Optane NVMe SSD 905P 480GB 2.5in M.2 to U.2 (from the DIMM.2 also mounted vertically onto the CaseLabs horizontal accessory strut) - should look amazing. 

-Samsung 860 PRO 2.5inch SATA SSD 256GB (X4) (mounted in the Supermicro 8-bay mobile rack)


Yep, that’s 24 allocated PCIe lanes, the maximum available with the Z390 chipset.

So all 16 CPU PCIe lanes from the 8086K, remaining available for the AMD workstation graphics card in slot 16_1.


Physically mounting the 2.5inch Optane drive sideways vertically on one end to the CaseLabs horizontal accessory mount, since the genius designer at CL made certain the mounting holes aligned perfectly (pic attached) with the 2.5inch HDD-SSD standard of 76mm. So a simple mounting with 2 small fasteners. Thank you again CaseLabs, I miss you guys. 


The Acronis people also offered a $14.99 upgrade to get the new Optane drivers in the 2019 version of True Image vs my current 2017 version, that’s not so bad, figured why not to gain internal to internal functionality.  External drives are great for mobility, but so slow when packing and unpacking large image files like 80GB to 150GBs at one time.


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 16, 2018)

Oh and by the way, speaking of Optane. Saw this - this morning: The 900P 280GB Add In Card drives on Super Black Friday Sale today at Newegg, only $244. WOW!

NO cool blue LEDs with the 900P, though still very fast.

Intel in cooperation with Newegg has been pushing out the 900Ps as fast as they can get them in.

I've had the 900P, it's superbly built and superfast. Returned mine when the 905P *with the blue lighting* was announced. But if the LEDs don't appeal to you, and you want to save a ton of money, grab a 900P on SuperSale. Doom 2016 loads in about 8-10 seconds if that's any reference and/or attribute to Optane responsiveness. And my boot times are about 4 to 6seconds, but boot times with all the Apex boards are very low, it's a cumulative effect. 


'Tis the season to grab great gear for almost nothin'. lol


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 19, 2018)

This processor is the most functional and fastest most responsive lowest latency - for single and slightly threaded applications.

On planet Earth.

Until 10nm arrives 12months from now.

Bruce Wayne approves this message.


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 19, 2018)

If the Maximus XI Extreme had a larger OLED screen positioned in the northbridge area like the Maximus XI Formula, and also a heatsink/cover for the naked M.2 mounting between PCIe slot 2 and 3 like the Maximus XI Hero, and an aesthetic PCIe shroud like the Rampage VI Extreme, and the 16phase Super VRM like the Maximus XI Apex, and the DIMM.2 was connected to the chipset lanes instead of the CPU lanes so you could actually use the DIMM.2 without dropping your video card in slot 16_1 to 8X, and Asus added Thunderbolt connectivity like every other Maximus Extreme board since the Maximus V series, then it would be worth the $599 price tag.

But the Maximus XI Extreme has NONE of those features.

Sorry for the mini-rant so bummed with Asus, my favorite motherboard maker, really planned on picking up both the Maximus XI Extreme and XI Apex boards this series since it sounds like it's going to be so long until 10nm and Ice Lake get sorted out and become available, maybe not until the 2nd half of 2020, who knows. I've owned the Maximus V Extreme and the Maximus VIII Extreme and so loved both of those motherboards, they had every known technology available at the time, and I really thought that's what the "extreme" board was supposed to represent. Totally understand ROG adding the Apex series, love the idea of a stripped down board for running daily stable high clocks, and happy they've added a few more features to the Apex line for Z390, but it just seems like they took away so much from the Extreme XI and still want to charge $599? That's just crazy. 

I understand these Coffee Lake CPUs only offer 16 PCIe lanes and ROG decided to allocate the DIMM.2 to all those CPU lanes to increase bandwidth when running two NVMe M.2 drives in RAID 0 like the Samsung 960s and 970s. But I just wonder how many enthusiasts are going to drop $600 on the M11E and later find out in order to use the awesome DIMM.2 feature they drop their single video card lanes automatically from 16X to 8X. OK, maybe some will not mind and I've heard it's not a big deal when gaming, but *didn't TPU and the amazing W1zzard just prove with the NVidia 2080Ti that all 16 video lanes are now saturated when using that card? *

So as far as which board to buy, now it kinda places enthusiasts between a ROG and a hard place. lol 

Cannot speak for other enthusiasts, but I want all 16 of those CPU lanes allocated to my AMD Radeon Pro workstation video card, and not cut down to 8X.

At least ROG did produce an amazing Maximus XI Apex (with the DIMM.2 wired to the chipset) although I do miss the X-shaped and the EATX form factor of the past two generations. Oh well, at least the amazing and so beautiful 16-phase VRM mounted on the Apex 11 is something to look forward to and get excited about. Makes this hobby so enjoyable.  

Maybe I will reunite again with a Maximus XII (12) Extreme in early 2020 when PCIe 4.0 becomes the new standard, and Intel Optane DDR5 memory modules become available for client builds.


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 21, 2018)

For Newegg Black Friday:

Grabbed (2) Samsung 32GB BAR (metal) flash drives in gunmetal grey for Acronis driver image restores, Intel RAID 0 drivers (needed while installing Win10), Asus ROG bios file updates, and some work application key code activations, no serious storage needs, only simple office tasks.

The promo code subtracts an additional $1.80 so both drives shipped free with no sales tax came to $16.18, not too shabby. 

Would love to pick up (2) more Samsung SATA 860 PRO drives for the Supermicro drive cage connected to the Apex 11's (6) SATA ports, but think I’ll hold the category redundancy at (4) SATA SSDs and add the Intel Optane M.2 to U.2 480GB 2.5inch SSD as my folder copy interim partition drive and move the Samsung SATAs to category reference storage.

So wish the last (2) components I need/want to complete this build were available for the Black Friday Sale, but unfortunately neither have yet to even launch. lol


----------



## FireFox (Nov 21, 2018)

I can see we have the same Motherboard, wait i see you have the Apex


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 21, 2018)

Yep. The Apex X is not the most aesthetic motherboard available, but it seems to accomplish exactly what Asus claims it's primary purpose.

I'm hoping the Apex XI does as well. 


Best information I have on the M11A is an early to mid December launch.


Here's the ROG Z390 guide for the Maximus XI series of boards - still no official price or availability. The Apex 10 msrp was $349. After seeing the $599 msrp for the M11Extreme who knows what price point the Apex 11 may reach.  $499 would not surprise me. 


https://edgeup.asus.com/2018/z390-motherboard-guide-coffee-lake-8-core/2/


----------



## FireFox (Nov 21, 2018)

It was my mistake, you posted a XI extreme and i thought you owned one but after i checked your System specs i saw you own an Apex.

I have the ROG MAXIMUS XI EXTREME


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 21, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> It was my mistake, you posted a XI extreme and i thought you owned one but after i checked your System specs i saw you own an Apex.
> 
> I have the ROG MAXIMUS XI EXTREME
> 
> ...



WOW! Congratulations. That board costs a fortune. 

I had the Maximus V Extreme way back in 2012, and the Maximus VIII Extreme from 2015 in a water build, just tore that build down 2weeks ago, loved both those motherboards so much.

I had planned on grabbing the M11E, created a list of hopeful features for it to have, and only got two out of fifteen. Oh well, too bad for me. 

So this generation, looks like I'm only picking up the Apex 11. 

I will definitely grab the Maximus 12 Extreme as long as Ice Lake gives us MORE than 16 PCIe lanes from the CPU, crossing fingers and toes. lol


----------



## FireFox (Nov 21, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> WOW! Congratulations. That board costs a fortune.



Thanks.

Yeap, the Damned Motherboard is expensive 532,98€, Wow seems like we have the same tastes because i had the Maximus V Extreme and the Maximus VIII Extreme too


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 22, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Thanks.
> 
> Yeap, the Damned Motherboard is expensive 532,98€, Wow seems like we have the same tastes because i had the Maximus V Extreme and the Maximus VIII Extreme too



When you get the M11E mounted up and working, let us know how you like it. I mean like all the details. Woooo. 

I'm curious how enthusiasts are reacting to the M11E and M11G DIMM.2 wired to the CPU lanes. One new owner on Newegg and a few over at the ROG forum were a bit disappointed when they found out they couldn't use the DIMM.2 without reducing their video card in slot 16_1 to 8X.

And let us know about the cool matrix lighting panels on the rear I/O cover and the chipset heatsink. 

------

I think my expectations were just too darn high for the M11E, *at least for my needs with this Batman build as a "work" computer*. I rely so much or have simply grown accustomed to the low latency and incredible responsiveness of the Apex 10 and high clocking Coffee Lake CPUs.

I could always pick up the Maximus XI Extreme for my "everything but work" and gaming rig, my other computer, but that $599 price tag. OUCH!

Not sure what I'd be gaining over just continuing to use the older Apex X board as my 2ndary rig with the 8700K 5.2Ghz bin.

------

Very attracted to the VRM section on the new Apex XI board (pic attached)

I counted 16 of the chokes. I guess those big silver square things tucked slightly under the heatsinks are chokes? lol 

On the Maximus XI Extreme and Gene I counted 12.

On the Maximus XI Hero and Formula and Code I counted 10.

It seems I transformed from an Extreme guy to an Apex guy, probably because my appreciation for overclocking has increased, since I've had the Apex 10.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 22, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> When you get the M11E mounted up and working, let us know how you like it. I mean like all the details. Woooo. One new owner on Newegg and a few over at the ROG forum were a bit disappointed when they found out they couldn't use the DIMM.2 without reducing their video card in slot 16_1 to 8X



I got it yesterday and wanted to install it on a new case that i have ordered but i couldn't resist and it is already working, i hate when people buy things and then they complain because only after purchase is that they find out/ realize which are the* Cons* ( if there is any ) before i bought it i knew that installing the DIMM.2 will reduce the video card in slot 16_1 to 8X but i never had in mind to use the DIMM.2 what it means that point doesn't bother me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







E-curbi said:


> And let us know about the cool matrix lighting panels on the rear I/O cover and the chipset heatsink.



Just one word *Sexy, *they did a great job i was like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






E-curbi said:


> Very attracted to the VRM section on the new Apex XI board (pic attached)



+1
I never worry about VRM considering that inside the case the temps are around 7c/8c max 10c



E-curbi said:


> I guess those big silver square things tucked slightly under the heatsinks are chokes? lol








The only thing that it bothered me is in the part where the *M.2 SSD*s are to be installed, yesterday i was quite pissed off when installing the *M.2 SSD*s










I wasted a lot of time just installing the *M.2 SSD*s i almost took apart half of the Motherboard




The funny thing is that if for any reason one of the *M.2 SSD* has to be replaced you have to removed the Motherboard from the case and if you use a Watercooling Loop like me then you are


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 22, 2018)

As long as you love the motherboard bro, that's what's really important. Yea, that stinks removing the board and the rear shield from "say" a water loop with hard tubing, just to swap/troubleshoot one of the two M.2 drives.

Maybe leave the fasteners loose or absent from the equation all together and create a quick disconnect and reconnect method(ology) for the chipset heatsink and cover, there has to be an easier way. 

Epoxy? RTV? Duct tape?  lol.   just kidding, something professional looking like plastic quick release snaps.

------

I'm gonna connect this Optane M.2-U.2 480GB 2.5inch SSD to the forward facing port on the Apex 11 DIMM.2 via the M.2 link (*red arrow in photo*) which means I cannot use the cool included heatsink for the DIMM.2 gen3 but that's ok, there won't be an M.2 drive mounted on the obverse side near the memory modules anyways.

I've heard the new metal DIMM.2 heatsinks on the M11E/M11A/M11G are very heavy and substantial. Is that true? 

If the pins are electrically the same as the DIMM.2 gen2 riser card I already have for the Apex 10 I may just "swap them" and use the gen3 with heatsinks for my (2) Optane M.2 drives in RAID0 on the older Apex 10 board, and vise versa.


So many cool configurations to try out - spinning around in my head. Cannot wait to get the new mobo in my hands, taking off work about 3days, going to enjoy this amazing hobby to the fullest for 72hours straight with no distractions except Wings and Beer. lol 







Happy Thanksgiving Everyone at TechPowerUp!!! Enjoy yourselves and stay safe! 

.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> As long as you love the motherboard bro, that's what's really important. Yea, that stinks removing the board and the rear shield from "say" a water loop with hard tubing, just to swap/troubleshoot one of the two M.2 drives.



I couldn't be happier since when Asus announced the *Rog Maximus X series Z370 Motherboard* i was hopping they where going to release a* Rog Maximus X Extreme* but that never happened.



E-curbi said:


> Maybe leave the fasteners loose or absent from the equation all together and create a quick disconnect and reconnect method(ology) for the chipset heatsink and cover, there has to be an easier way.
> Epoxy? RTV? Duct tape? lol.  just kidding, something professional looking like plastic quick release snaps.



The *Duct tape *idea is the one i prefer*



*

Joke aside.

I found a solution, there are 6 screws that hold the Heatsink those 3 placed under the rear shield can be removed considering that the rear shield has it is own screws.    



E-curbi said:


> I've heard the new metal DIMM.2 heatsinks on the M11E/M11A/M11G are very heavy and substantial. Is that true?


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 25, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I couldn't be happier since when Asus announced the *Rog Maximus X series Z370 Motherboard* i was hopping they where going to release a* Rog Maximus X Extreme* but that never happened.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




12.21 Kilograms? 

Great Scott! That's a big-ass heatsink.


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 25, 2018)

In this video below: Buildzoid breaks down the Maximus XI Gene board.

The VRM is 5 phase + 2, not 10-phase.

Believe it's the same VRM section for the Maximus XI Extreme, Mr. Knoxx. 

He says it’s a quite adequate and more than substantial VRM for overclocking the 9900K, although Asus was advertising it as 10-phase? That's what's buzzing right now. Asus was also advertising the Maximus XI Hero, Formula, and Code VRM's section as something called Twin-8?

*In another video Buildzoid shows that VRM is only a 4-phase + 2. (skip to 2nd video)*

I was only counting the chokes *a few posts back*, and it seems Asus is now using 2 chokes per phase for the Z390 boards.

If this is accurate, then the Maximus XI Apex would then arrive with not a 16-phase VRM (16chokes), but a 7-phase + 2. Assuming again Asus is using the 2 choke per phase design.

Buildzoid also states, this M11E/M11G VRM section *is the BEST ROG has offered to date*, even an improvement over the Apex 9 and Apex 10 VRM. Wowie! 

OK, now I’m really getting excited about the new Maximus XI Apex VRMs, which should be an even further step above this VRM.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 25, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> 12.21 Kilograms?


I focused it in, looks like it's actually 122grams


----------



## FireFox (Nov 25, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> 12.21 Kilograms?



122g= 0.122kg



Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> I focused it in, looks like it's actually 122grams
> View attachment 111265



Exactly.


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 25, 2018)

Dayum, thought we had a 27-pound heatsink on our hands. lol 

I knew what the scale read, but the joke was so much fun. lol 

Thanks for the info Knoxx29.


Wet-Shave pics of the day. Woooooooooooooo!


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 26, 2018)

My 2ndary 12month old 8700K scoring a Cinebench ST of 235 at 5.4Ghz on Noctua good air.

The TechPowerUp.com record is 236.

...not too shabby for a regular guy. 


*I challenge anyone at TPU to beat that score on ambient cooling AIR or AIO!* lol   Come on, the gauntlet has dropped. Beat me. lol


----------



## FireFox (Nov 26, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> *I challenge anyone at TPU to beat that score on ambient cooling AIR or AIO!* lol  Come on, the gauntlet has dropped. Beat me. lol



I can do that but it is not worthy because i would have to buy a Cooler and i am not willing to do that just to score 236cb


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 26, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I can do that but it is not worthy because i would have to buy a Cooler and i am not willing to do that just to score 236cb



A water loop is still ambient cooling. 

Let's see what ya got in that processor Knoxxy. Bring it on brosephio! 

There's got to be a 9700K or 9900K that can hit 240 or 250 - we just haven't found it yet. 

Wait until Siliconlottery gets in a larger batch of 9900Ks and a very small percentage test stable at 5.2GHz. Those will be the chips that can challenge the best 8700Ks and 8086Ks in Single and Slightly Threaded.

Let the overclocking games begin: 

------

This just in:

Spoke with the Siliconlottery guy this weekend via emails, asking why he stopped delidding and binning the 8700Ks and 8086Ks. *I could not understand it *, since Intel is still selling them, I mean for those of us who's rigs and apps would benefit more from higher clocks vs the two extra cores on the 9700K and 9900K.

And the dies on the Coffee Lake 8000 Series are nice and thin allowing heat to pull easily away and into the IHS vs the 9000 Series with the solder fiasco - still needing to be delidded, yet the die is "twice as thick" and Der8auer and others have shown the die thickness to be one reason the 9700K and 9900K run so warm. Some have even resorted to grinding or sanding of the dies to thin them out.


Anyhoo, SL has decided to offer the 8700Ks ONCE AGAIN  binned and delidded  (relidded with Conductonaut liquid metal). 


Beginning November 30th or this coming Friday. So far he only has the 8700K 5.2Ghz and 5.3Ghz bins posted.


They are not inexpensive, mostly because 8700Ks that bin at 5.3Ghz amount to only 4% (4 out of every 100) of the total number out in the wild, the top 96th percentile, it's cherry-picked super-efficient silicon.

And no, I don't receive anything from SL for passing on this information, I just like the service the guy offers and I've owned (4) of his binned and delidded CPUs since 2015, all very positive experiences.

I appreciate when the individual core temps idle within plus or minus 2C. To me, that means the application of the liquid metal during relidding has been adequate and uniform.


Maybe he will also bring back a few 8086Ks, if interested, just email him.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 26, 2018)

This is an old Screenshot:






Finally* Aida64* decided to add VRM sensor and weird thing dual Motherboard sensor too


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 26, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> This is an old Screenshot:
> 
> View attachment 111297
> 
> ...



Whoa, that's a nice Cine ST score bro. 230 Woooooooooooooooooo! 

Is that new VRM sensor available in the FREE AIDA64?

I only own the FREE TRIAL AIDA, cuz I'm a dope.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 26, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Is that new VRM sensor available in the FREE AIDA64?



I guess yes, just get the newest version of AIDA64 and let me know.

Btw, i am using Aida64 Extreme.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 26, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Beat me. lol


Haha, No chance with my 7740x your running binned chips : ), best I've done is 220cb here on a 280mm silent loop.


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 26, 2018)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Haha, No chance with my 7740x *you're running binned chips : )*, best I've done is 220cb here on a 280mm silent loop.



Is that cheating? lol 

I don't send/validate my scores into the CPUID or HWBot cloud or anything like that, far from a professional or amateur overclocker, I just wished for a more responsive work computer and low and behold - found a way.

But a friendly competition here at TPU would be fun, everyone is invited. If someone needs some help first-time overclockers, I'm willing to walk any TPU member through the bios, initial set-up and volts and multiplier for each clock step by step, it's really not rocket science although the first few times can feel rather daunting and overwhelming.

I walked a few engineering buddies locally through it over the phone and via email, once you get past your first time, it's so easy - becomes 2nd nature.

And I only know the basic 12step set-up, and ballpark voltages per multiplier, never delved into the fine intricacies and nuances of the more than vast ROG bios. Vast? Yes, vast! 

_____

So someone just mentioned this in a TPU news thread:

Intel producing a new series of CPUs using the same mainstream-enthusiast 1151 socket sans (without) the IGP? The new processors will be on the 14+++++ node, arriving in 2019 before Ice Lake and 10nm in 2020. Same Z370/Z390 compatibility. Same model numbers on the CPUs only one letter added to the suffix to denote "no IGP".

Hmmmmm, this sounds very interesting indeed. Will it only be for the 9700K/9900K? Or also include Intel's 6/12 processors? A split die with dual ring bus? 

He also says this news is about to leak very soon.

Only in the rumor phase, so bucket of salt. 

I'll keep my eyes open and ear to the ground. lol


----------



## FireFox (Nov 26, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Is that cheating? lol








@E-curbi 
Did you download Aida64?


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 26, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> @E-curbi
> Did you download Aida64?



I did find some motherboard temps under Computer > Sensor in the AIDA Trial Version, VRM, PCH, etc.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 26, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> I did find some motherboard temps under Computer > Sensor in the AIDA Trial Version, VRM, PCH, etc.



Motherboard and PHC Temps were always shown in the trial Version the VRM sensor has been added in the latest version, glad it is showing in the Trial version.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Nov 27, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> once you get past your first time, it's so easy - becomes 2nd nature


I definitely agree, at first I was nervous installing a CPU of all things, I decided to go with an unlocked multiplier board and cpu and eventually decided to follow an OC guide, after that I realized I could push it further than what the guide had stated so It branched off from there. 


E-curbi said:


> Is that cheating? lol


Well binned chips are naturally the top 5%-10% silicone so maybe


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 27, 2018)

Yep, AIDA64 Extreme Free trial does give a lot of functionality away for 30days. I should go ahead and purchase it. As long as it's a single one-time cost I don't mind too much. But those revolving subscriptions, geez too many apps to think about and keep current, doesn't seem worth the constant thought process if used only seldom, and the constant emails wanting you to resubscribe, "We miss you" emails, geez again, my 20cents, my morning gripe. lol  

@Xx Tek Tip xX, but but but, Der8bauer uses binned chips and he's my hero. 

-----

The Newegg Black Friday Samsung flash drives arrived:

Extremely small, yet housed in hard metal, and heavy for their diminutive proportions. Samsung calls the aesthetic Titan Gray, blends very well with the CaseLabs gunmetal gray.

I use a superfast Lexar JumpDrive P20 64GB for reformatting Win10 to both rigs, fresh installs are extremely quick to Optane primary/OS drives. These Samsung drives will be for general office tasks, migrating small files, work app activation codes, Acronis emergency boot files, ROG bios flashback updates etc. Finally replacing the two Corsair Voyager 8GB drives I’ve been using since 2012, lol. Got my money's worth. 

Anyway, only $16.12 for both drives delivered free shipping, no tax.

Enjoy the pics...(standard Phillips #2 driver and ROG mouse for size reference)


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Yep, AIDA64 Extreme Free trial does give a lot of functionality away for 30days.



I sent you a PM yesterday


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 27, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I sent you a PM yesterday



Replied just now. lol 

Thanks for the fee activation codes. Try them right after lunch...


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> fee



I guess you meant Free
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Well binned chips are naturally the top 5%-10% silicone so maybe



Well sometimes i have that feeling my 8086K is binned even it isn't


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 27, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I guess you meant Free



It was a Freudian Slip and nothing more. lol  

My subconscious mind adding on the extra undisclosed subscription fees. lol 

Thanks again bro.


----------



## FireFox (Nov 27, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> It was a Freudian Slip and nothing more. lol
> 
> My subconscious mind adding on the extra undisclosed fees. lol
> 
> Thanks again bro.



Anytime

When does the new Motherboard arrive?


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 27, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Anytime
> 
> *When does the new Motherboard arrive?*



Asus doesn’t even have the M11A specifications page up yet. 

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-XI-APEX/

Last year at this same time I was waiting for the Maximus X Extreme to launch, then sometime in mid-December, Raja let’s everyone know in the ROG Forum, “no Extreme for this gen”, and here I am still waiting for a motherboard to finish this build.

And don’t get me started on the Optane 900P - 905P continuing saga that’s also over one year old by now. Bought (2) 900Ps and returned them both to Newegg, first when a lower power draw was announced on an updated 900P version within an Intel Product Change Notification (.pdf attached) and then a second return when the 905P was announced. What does one person have to do to get some simple blue LEDs into their peripheral field of vision?  Yes, of course the 960GB and 1.5GB 905P PCIe blue led skus are available now at $1300 and $2100 respectively, but come on. I would only spend that kind of money if I planned on keeping the drive as primary for 5years or more, and as fast as Optane is developing, I’d rather pick up the lowest capacity/lowest cost drive and replace it every 12-18months with even more responsive Optane. There’s already a PCIe 4.0 (double the bandwidth) Optane sku in development with a faster controller on the way for 2019, so yea, I’d rather update the Primary/OS drive “only and often” while relying on (4) hot-swap SATA drives (that remain constant) for additional storage capacity.

Will I ever finish this build? Pulling my hair out here, pacing so much I’ve worn a crevasse in my carpet.  Gotta laugh, cuz if I don’t, I’ll surely cry. 

qdms.intel.com/dm/i.aspx/AFF8D243-0AB6-4456-8612.../PCN115990-00.pdf


----------



## E-curbi (Nov 30, 2018)

Of course, you could transfer a few files by plugging a flash drive into one work rig > hit copy > pull it out > plug it into a second office rig. Yet that takes way too long in a modern face-paced office environment.

Instead, try using a dual port 4K Displayport USB 3.0 KVMP Switch. All you need to do is reassign the focus of the USB Link from CPU1 to CPU2 with 2 simple keystrokes, and your files magically transfer and appear directly in front of you awaiting revision.

My fingers never left the keyboard, and I must have saved at least 4seconds. Plan on re-allocating and/or re-assigning those 4seconds to some quality cuddle time with the gf later this evening. Although it did take me 4seconds to arrive at that plan.  lol  

K-keyboard
V-video
M-mouse
P-printer or peripheral

The new Samsung drives are fitting right in. They arrive FAT32, easily re-formatted to NTFS or exFAT.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 1, 2018)

Today, a list from a very rough (and sketchy?) slide of those mysterious new Intel CPUs sans the IGP (integrated graphics processor) alluded to a few posts back, after being made aware of this new CPU variant in the TPU news forums by TheLostSwede. The letter “F” added to the suffix denoting the absence of the IGP, including two non-K locked processors at the end.

i9-9900KF
i7-9700KF
i5-9600KF
i3-9350KF

i5-9400F
i3-8100F

Sounds like a good idea, Intel finally running out of space on the die or attempting to manage thermals much better by eliminating the on-chip graphics processor?

Wouldn’t it be beyond amazing if Asus applying a bit of forethought reconfigures the new Maximus XI Apex VRM section as “a true 8-phase”, 2chokes per phase and 16chokes in grand total?

*With NO IGP Chokes or Mosfets! *

Instead of a 7-phase +2 VRM, the extra +2 chokes allocated to the Intel IGP. Yea, that change may not happen until the Maximus 12 Series and PCIe 4.0, *wishful thinking*. 

Now suddenly the 9900KF and 9700KF are looking much more appealing imho, if Intel also reduces the die thickness a bit allowing the solder to do it’s job as intended, while eliminating the IGP, making thermals more manageable.

-----

2nd slide: looks like X299 will remain current until Q3 2019?

I realize none of this information is confirmed by Intel. But these leaks seem to be how we are fed information in this new era of actual competition from AMD, we plan our builds from leaks since Intel has gone so silent.  


..Thanking TPU member TheLostSwede for this amazing tip and info. 

...slides from VideoCardz.com.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Wouldn’t it be beyond amazing if Asus applying a bit of forethought reconfigures the new Maximus XI Apex VRM section as “a true 8-phase”, 2chokes per phase and 16chokes in grand total?



Well if the reconfigure my Maximus XI Extreme too in that case i would agree
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Joke aside.

That would be nice for the future owners of the *Maximus XI Apex *but at the same time disappointing for those that like me spent almost 600€ for the *Maximus XI Extreme *


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 1, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Well if the reconfigure my Maximus XI Extreme too in that case i would agree
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LOL! LN2 overclockers don't use the IGP do they?  

The *Maximus XI Extreme* Z390 is on sale today at Newegg for $799USD. I realize it's not the Newegg/Asus standard msrp, it's a price set by the *online marketplace skarks!*

...but still! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




...sorry I'm so hard on the M11E. I'm just disappointed - I set my hopes up *way too high* for that board. I still glance at the Newegg listing and almost consider buying it, only then to return to my sullen and dreadful waiting period for the Apex 11. Ho hum.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 1, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> The *Maximus XI Extreme* Z390 is on sale today at Newegg for $799USD


 

Holy Smoke





 do they think that people is Rich?, hope to see you soon joining the *Maximus XI Extreme Owner Club
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Dec 2, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> *aximus XI Extreme* Z390 is on sale today at Newegg for $799USD.


Ebuyer: Hold my beer 



https://www.ebuyer.com/868804-asus-...d-3V3bYxvdaRux1GVKR5Q3kM6khkIS_8aAgXcEALw_wcB


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2018)

£ 1,845.99 WTF, what's wrong with these people that's and absurd price.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 2, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Holy Smoke
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Could always create a *Maximus XI Extreme and Apex Owner’s Club*.


Although some of the ROG enthusiasts (like myself) are a bit “extreme” when it comes to their motherboard purchases, especially the feature set, *what if conflict arises between the two camps? *


_"Extreme major dude: my board arrives with sophisticated gold-plated independent LED function-coded rear audio lighting
Apex major dude: yea ok, that’s pretty cool _

_Extreme major dude: my board has ROG Matrix lens lighting adding to a refined aesthetic
Apex major dude: yea ok, that’s pretty cool_

_Extreme major dude: my board is a full inch wider than yours, a full E-ATX form factor
Apex major dude: yea, for no apparent reason and your DIMM.2 is useless_

_Extreme major dude: my board comes equipped with an OLED display for critical system information
Apex major dude: must be talking about the elephant graphic yea that’s real critical. I use an Aquaero 6 LT with comprehensive software and an external OLED display that mounts anywhere in my setup for easy viewing at a glance, and I don’t need to deal with the Asus half-baked AI Suite 3 software_

_Extreme major dude: my board comes with (2) banks of fan ports so I can run (2) 480mm rads with single bank cooling or (2) 240mm rads in Push-Pull
Apex major dude: I use AquaComputer Splitty9s already purchased long ago, just one has more fan ports available than both water-cooling sections on your board"_


See what I mean?  The moderators may have to step in once in awhile.  Just kidding, we can handle ourselves - more than fine. 


On a more somber note: I just found out Walter Becker of Steely Dan passed away. So this Sunday morning song is for Walter.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2018)

Testing this


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 2, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Testing this
> 
> View attachment 111690



That’s really nice Knoxxy, I like that man. 

*Why don’t you post up some of your build photos here in this thread, that would be cool.*

I’ve had the same Singularity Computer separates - pump top and small reservoir - for over a year - *never been wet*, along with (5) Hardware Labs Multiport rads ready to go for this Batman build as soon as the mainboard was finalized and arrives.

Although I do need to choose a new reservoir for the 2ndary rig, thinking maybe a small 100ml AquaComputer Aqualis glass with the nanocoating, then for pump top and base going with that brand new AquaComputer NEXT D5 top and base that Shoggy came up with, an extremely industrial aesthetic. Actually those two components would really stand out in the Batman, so hmm maybe I’ll pick those up right after Christmas when we get into the new place and use the Singularity parts in the all purpose computer. Kinda one of those things, where you really have to get the components “in hand” before deciding best placement and if it blends well with your theme.

The Singularity parts looks very Batman Gotham Industrial to me. (pics below)

Still might move them to the other PC.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 2, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> *Why don’t you post up some of your build photos here in this thread, that would be cool.*



Right now my Rig is kinda messy since my daughter was born last month i haven't had time to clean it  
















Right now i am Rebuilding my Rig

















And i have ordered this: http://www.lian-li.com/pc-v3000/
https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/lian-li-pc-v3000wx-big-tower.248041/post-3913157


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 3, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Right now my Rig is kinda messy since my daughter was born last month i haven't had time to clean it
> 
> View attachment 111704
> View attachment 111705
> ...



Dat Chiller Doe. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I'll pick up one of those someday. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Looks like you got your loop all planned out and proper, getting ready for a day of frustration bending hard tubing, lol, unless you're good at it, I'm terrible at it. Man, pushing air through that HL 360mm GTX is gonna take some "real" static pressure, very dense FPI if I recall. lol Should grant you some amazing cooling, believe they work best with fans in the medium/high to high rpm range, unless you have a secondary plan in association with that chiller and gonna dial-down those fans into the inaudible range, does the chiller grant you that alternative option? Or is the opposite true? 

A few pages back, I posted a CPUID screenshot of an engineer friend of mine, he's also using a chiller and pushed his 8086K to a nice round 6.0GHz for 24/7 operation. (check it out if you have time)

That Lian Li PC-V3000 superchassis also looks amazing, some fine decision-making there bro.

-----

Congratulations on your newborn, aren't the little ones absolutely amazing? Ok maybe not so early on - 24hr poop factories. lol  But later, you'll see. Our 2.5yr old is just now coming into her own, forming an adorable little personality, and she's quite jovial, curious, and animated, not certain just where she gathered those traits.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




-----

Also, this just arrived this morning. 15 slabs of Tillamook Teriyaki jerky for* The Apex 11 Build Party! *That's right, I'm planning early*. *

$30 from Amazon. Should also pick up some Peppered slabs, another great flavor. It actually arrives with 15 paper sacks, like I'm really going to re-sell this jerky, as if. 

72hours of pure hardware building bliss is upcoming. I'll wait until the Optane 905P supercool blue LED NVMe SSD drive is also arriving before the final date is set in stone, and I push everyone out of the house, lol. *I must have time alone with my new gear.  *


*"Party of one? Your table is ready!" *


New components must be eased into the new hardware environment responsibly, while applying measured amounts of prudence and attentive care  ... *Oh the hell with that!!!*


----------



## FireFox (Dec 3, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Dat Chiller Doe.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I bought it on 01.01.2017 paid 380€ for it i guess it's a reasonable price, just after i checked my *AquaTuning account* i found out the date of the purchase Honestly i have thought that i had it for over 3 years



E-curbi said:


> Looks like you got your loop all planned out and proper, getting ready for a day of frustration bending hard tubing, lol, unless you're good at it, I'm terrible at it. Man, pushing air through that HL 360mm GTX is gonna take some "real" static pressure, very dense FPI if I recall. lol Should grant you some amazing cooling, believe they work best with fans in the medium/high to high rpm range, unless you have a secondary plan in association with that chiller and gonna dial-down those fans into the inaudible range, does the chiller grand you that alternative option? Or is the opposite true?



Yeah , i have planned a few things not done yet but almost there, this is my first time using Hard tubing and i know i would need a lot of patience but i will avoid bending tubing and instead i will use this:

*EK-AF Y-Splitter *



And do something like this:



I wont go crazy bending tubing when there is other solutions
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Normally when using a Waterchiller you don't need Rads/Fans the only reason i use is to cool the Hardware inside the case: https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/...-whats-bad-and-whats-good.247588/post-3904366

my Cougar Panzer Max has a fan controller and that let me have control over the fans making it run as the speed i want.

I have bought almost all the pieces i need for the Waterloop and the rest but i will begin to assemble/Rebuild after January 8th because my Wife and Daughter are going to visit my mother in law for a whole month  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




plus i didn't plan to upgrade the GPU but today i sold my* Rog Maximus X Hero* and the 32GB *G.Skill** Ripjaws V 3000MHz* and on January i will buy an *EVGA GeForce GTX 1080 Ti FTW3 GAMING, 11GB GDDR5X, *it wouldn't makes sense to me to Rebuild now and after a month or so add the GPU to the loop.



E-curbi said:


> That Lian Li PC-V3000 superchassis also looks amazing, some fine decision-making there bro.



Thanks.

I love Lian Li cases so far i have owned three of them this is the fourth.



E-curbi said:


> Congratulations on your newborn, aren't the little ones absolutely amazing? Ok maybe not so early on - 24hr poop factories. lol  But later, you'll see. Our 2.5yr old is just now coming into her own, forming an adorable little personality, and she's quite jovial, curious, and animated, not certain just where she gathered those traits.



Thanks.
I work and my wife clean the poop  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




however she is adorable ( my little one ) this is my first child and i am so excited she changed my world i never thought having one considering i am 40.




E-curbi said:


> 15 slabs of Tillamook Teriyaki jerky for* The Apex 11 Build Party! *



Don't be so meaning and share 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Edit: I forgot to mention that the Lian Li case need some Mod.

Here is what i would like to do:


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 4, 2018)

That's one way to avoid bending the hard tubing Knoxxy. 

That LIan Li V3000 configuration looks similar to the CaseLabs SMA-8, nice and big.

I'm looking into this Z390 DARK board by EVGA.

Some unusual atypical asymmetric features - I like that.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 4, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> That's one way to avoid bending the hard tubing



Ther only Thing is that doing so it will cost around 100€+



E-curbi said:


> I'm looking into this Z390 DARK board by EVGA.



Dont tell me that you gave up and now you are thinking to switch Brand


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 4, 2018)

More fittings = less bending = increased cost, so you decide bro where and when to bend. lol  

And to fill up that extra large Lian Li, that's not going to be cheap, just sayin'...

Naw, I'll always be a ROG guy Fo' evah! 

Yet my original plan was for (2) Z390 boards and move the Maximus X Apex Z370 into a tertiary build.

*So considering the EVGA Z390 DARK, along with the Apex 11.*

Right now, working on some cable management and finding myself limited by the extra long Seasonic stock cables. Stock cables cannot be the ideal length for every build, I get that. So the length is more for tower builds and I've got nowhere to really go with the (2) 8-pin CPU cables but straight UP and fold the extra length into the CaseLabs secret drive compartment under the motherboard tray. Really need to order some custom length cables and do some sleeving of the ketchup and mustards. Wonder if MOD-ONE is still making custom cables?

The Aquaero 6 USB comes out of the box at like 36inches long so every build is covered - large and small, but way too long for this build and AquaComputer doesn't sleeve to the very ends.

The Supermicro 8-bay 2.5inch SSD mobile rack is a server part and they normally don't sleeve any cables, thus the exposed black red yellow blue PWM fan connector.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 5, 2018)

The Maximus XI Apex page just got a new photo.

Wooooooooooooo! 

At least there's some movement on the page and that box is PURE DOPE. 

Availability must be imminent.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 5, 2018)

The long skinny bear has wished for many days. Many days for over a year of days. His name is only Toothpick, yet no one really cares. His gentle wish is only that of any other simple bear. That one day he would witness a truly super-powered motherboard fitting of Intel Coffee Lake’s higher-clocking 6core 12thread processors.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 5, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> The Maximus XI Apex page just got a new photo.
> 
> Wooooooooooooo!
> 
> At least there's some movement on the page and that box is PURE DOPE.



Finally let's hope it won't take a year before it will be available

Joke.

The Lian Li should be delivered today, weight 17.50 KGS


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Finally let's hope it won't take a year before it will be available
> 
> Joke.
> 
> The Lian Li should be delivered today, weight 17.50 KGS



Congratulations on the gorgeous Lian Li arriving today, (Pictchas we want Pictchas) that's a really big deal. 17.5kg/38lbs empty? 

Put it on wheeeeeeeeeels bro. That's what I do, every computer on wheels. lol 

The waiting for launch is always the hardest part. And this Coffee Lake motherboard wait has been the absolute worst of all the waits. 

Still hanging in there, somehow.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 5, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> 17.5kg/38lbs empty?



Yeap empty



E-curbi said:


> Put it on wheeeeeeels bro. That's what I do, every computer on wheels. lol



Not a bad idea at allany recommendation/idea?




E-curbi said:


> The waiting for launch is always the hardest part



I hear you, i was suffering while waiting for the XI Extreme 



E-curbi said:


> Wonder if MOD-ONE is still making custom cables?



As far as i know they still do.

Finally arrived.

My wife sent me a pic, i am at work


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 5, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yeap empty
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That Lian Li tower looks so awesome, I’m very happy you went for the light-brown colorway, that’s truly the best aesthetic they offer. 

Did Der8auer of CaseKing slip a binned 9900K at 5.5Ghz into that box for you? 

This morning, couldn’t find my phone, so we called it. Yep that’s right, the office mini-refrig began ringing. 

What the heck happened last night? Dude, where’s my phone? We have holiday coffee arriving today, the gf loves the peppermint, vanilla, and coconut mocha cartridge pod things. I prefer to grind from whole bean, only 10 extra seconds. There’s also a special surprise for her arriving in the box, hehehehe, wink wink nudge nudge, say no more.  If you know what I mean. I’ll tell ya the details in private message when it arrives and send a photo.

Heheheheheheheehehehehehe it’s diabolical in a very good way. IF I had a mustache, I’d be twisting it right about now. lol


----------



## FireFox (Dec 5, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Did Der8auer of CaseKing slip a binned 9900K at 5.5Ghz into that box for you?



He offered me one but i refused 



E-curbi said:


> There’s also a special surprise for her arriving in the box, hehehehe, wink wink nudge nudge, say no more.  If you know what I mean. I’ll tell ya the details in private message when it arrives and send a photo.



Now you are teasing me  but i will wait patiently for the details

Here it's 










I couldn't wait and removed the Drivers Bay


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> He offered me one but i refused
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! 

The internal volume of that chassis must be what? 200Liters? Did you simply email Lian Li and request the largest case available? lol 

Can you mount (2) 480mm rads in the basement under the floorboards? OR only (1)?

What’s the aluminum feel like? Thick thin fit and finish... Is it a brushed surface?

I can already envision a multitude of tubing runs and the many gallons of “swirly fluid”. If you want to go inaudible, I can show you how to isolate your D5 pump(s), it’s not difficult, only a few extra steps to absolute silence, say at 2-4inches of operating distance from your ears and beyond. You will always pick up some minor auditory output if your ears are positioned directly on top of a fan or pump, the coolant flowing through the loop and the gaseous air volume moving over the radiator fins can never be moved into the range of inaudibility. Luckily those sonics only travel a very minor distance from the source if pump and fans are well isolated and rpms managed.

Yep, you might want to consider some wheels to move that monster around, it's going to be very heavy when filled up with water parts. 

swirly fluid = nanoparticle coolant


PM is on the way bro...

------

Going ahead and purchasing BOTH the Maximus 11 Apex and the EVGA Z390 DARK. Not certain which will end up as primary board in the Batman work build, yet the competition for that spot should be EXTREMELY INTERESTING, if you know what I mean. 

Spoke with the Silicon Lottery guy and he's also picking up both motherboards - obviously for business reasons. But I wanted to make certain he had the EVGA Z390 DARK in hand - in house, just in case I need a wingman for support. lol   You know a new bios to navigate through. IF I get stuck during setup or while overclocking.

Whichever board doesn't make the prime spot will go into the 2ndary "everything but work" build, most likely splitting hairs really, both motherboards seem so beyond amazing, over-engineered and overkill for the designated purpose? Most likely. Then the Apex 10 from 2017 will move into a tertiary build, quite certain that learning computer I've been wanting to put together for the little one. Was going to order a white and pink CaseLabs S8S for the learning build, but well, looks like that's not going to happen, although I still have a strong feeling CL will return in some form by this summer.

This AMD HHHL workstation card (below) will also move into "parts" for the learning computer, since AMD should be announcing the new Vega-based lineup any day now. Believe they are only moving the nomenclature by a single digit so the replacement workstation card will be the WX-4200. AMD is retaining the YInMn Blue aesthetic. These smaller inexpensive workstation graphics cards are for light-duty rendering projects, AMD doesn't tell you they also generate the clearest cleanest crispest TEXT on planet Earth, and the fan can be easily dialed down to inaudible using MSI Afterburner, which I was surprised recognized a workstation card.

An engineering buddy from college clued me in on that minor factoid.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 6, 2018)

Wooooooo!

The Maximus XI Apex page is currently inaccessible. Under-construction? 

Feels like launch is getting very close...


----------



## FireFox (Dec 6, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> The internal volume of that chassis must be what? 200Liters? Did you simply email Lian Li and request the largest case available? lol



Actually this is the case i chose: 










But i changed the plans after my wife told me she was pregnant



E-curbi said:


> Can you mount (2) 480mm rads in the basement under the floorboards? OR only (1)?




Lian Li claims it can be mounted 2 x 420







E-curbi said:


> I can already envision a multitude of tubing runs and the many gallons of “swirly fluid”. If you want to go inaudible, I can show you how to isolate your D5 pump(s), it’s not difficult, only a few extra steps to absolute silence,



Honestly i hate inaudible Builds, the noise doesn't bother me at all plus when i wear my Gaming Headphones i don't hear a thing



E-curbi said:


> Yep, you might want to consider some wheels to move that monster around, it's going to be very heavy when filled up with water parts.



That for sure.



E-curbi said:


> Going ahead and purchasing BOTH the Maximus 11 Apex and the EVGA Z390 DARK. Not certain which will end up as primary board in the Batman work build, yet the competition for that spot should be EXTREMELY INTERESTING, if you know what I mean.



The one with the best specs will end up as primary i hope the Asus one



E-curbi said:


> swirly fluid = nanoparticle coolant



I have been using this for years:* innovatek Protect IP*

I Mounted the Rad and Reservoir i was curious


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 6, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Actually this is the case i chose:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Your Lian Li case offers some really nice radiator mounting options. 

I like that desk chassis also, looks expensive though.

Inaudible while working is pure bliss, and I try my best to hold to concept in order to get work completed quickly and comfortably, sometimes during long hours.

Also believe inaudibility begins with silicon efficiency, whether it’s a binned AMD GPU mounted on a graphics workstation card or the Samsung B-Die within the high clocking - low latency memory modules we use or selecting a highly-binned CPU.

Less volts = less heat = less noise at any given level of performance

*Inaudibility maybe not so critical with a rig built solely for gaming, I understand that 100%. *

I first got into customizing a computer in order to quiet down a Dell Precision workstation I had purchased directly from Dell. Could only go so far due to Dell’s use of proprietary components, said the heck with that, sold it and started building my own from scratch.

-----

It’s so funny man, I tap this icon on my phone and someone instantly screams out in the living room. 

So strange how that happens - wink wink nudge nudge.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 7, 2018)

*There it is. New TechPowerUp Cinebench ST high score of 238. *

Woooooooo!

With the 12month old 8700K 5.2Ghz bin running at 5.4Ghz. (It won't run at 5.5Ghz like the 8086K)

Temps are high since cooling is only a Noctua air single bank of fins - C14S cooler.


_"I love the smell of burning silicon in the morning" _


Looks like Bewm decided to take a nap! 


Anyone with a chiller   can easily beat this score! Let’s see it @Knoxx29 ! 


_

_


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 8, 2018)

Went with the Aquacomputer Kryo M.2 Micro heatsinks instead of EK heatsinks, for the Optane M.2 RAID 0 array mounted on the Maximus X Apex DIMM.2 riser card, although I don't believe there exists much difference in surface area or material composition. The older Optane 32GB modules I have from Spring 2017 idle at about 43C (ambient room being 78F), kinda high, so replaced the stock super sticky and gooey AquaComputer stock thermal pads with Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8 at 0.5mm thickness and tightened the retention clips using severe bends to almost zero tolerance with tools not fingers. The retention clips have very sharp unpolished edges so care needs to be taken. Now they operate at about 37C, ambient room being the same, yet that's the early Optane from the Spring 2017 launch, and that early form of Optane came with no idle power-down states at all. Your "non-Optane" Samsung 960/970 EVO/PRO idle and load temps with the Micro M.2 heatsinks will operate comparatively cooler, since they use less watts at both idle and load.

43C with stock AquaComputer thermal pad
37C with replacement Thermal Grizzly Minus 8 thermal pad

In the first photo below, you can see the stock Aquacomputer thermal pad material (orange arrows) mounted within and between the blue Optane pcbs and the black AquaComputer aluminum heatsinks, it's sticky-gooey, and displaces easily. The second pic is using the Thermal Grizzly Minus Pad 8 (red arrows), it offers improved thermals and is a more rigid material thus slightly easier to work with. I believe it was $12 from PerformancePCs for the 0.5mm thickness pads. Swapping out the pads sounds simple, it wasn't. Had to tighten the angle of the retention clips severely and to do that was not certain at first if needed to open the angle up or close the angle down to add more retention/spring into the clips, took about an hour of trial and error to finally get it right.  

_____

An even better thermal solution moving from the Kryo M.2 micro tiny heatsinks is the AquaComputer Kryo M.2 EVO full-size riser card (3rd pic below) along with an M.2 NVMe SSD such as the Samsung 960 or 970 EVO and PRO skus. This extra-large double-sided heatsink lowered my 960 EVO 250GB SSD temps as follows:

Idle:
46C with no heatsink
31C with the Kryo M.2 EVO heatsink/riser card - 15C decrease

Load:
68C during ATTO benchmark no heatsink
39C during ATTO benchmark with the Kryo M.2 EVO sink/riser card - almost 30C decrease

The AquaComputer sku arrives with gold/orange LEDs, that can be switched from constant on, drive activity indication, or easily turned off. Why orange Aquacomputer? If you had to go with a single color LED and not RGB, why not white? Other than the lighting FUBAR (always wanted to use that cool WW2 acronym - phraseology ), the unit is engineered extremely well, beautifully made with high quality materials and "at least to me" worth the cost if you are running an M.2 NVMe SSD as your primary/OS drive.

-----

Sorry about the reverse visual association in the photographs. Including the Thermal Grizzly packaging in the same photo as the AquaComputer stock thermal material, that's my own FUBAR. lol 

The 2nd photo is the Thermal Grizzly material in action.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 10, 2018)

Hey Knoxxy!

Your Maximus XI Extreme is On Sale today at Amazon. $80off only $519.75 ships and sold by Amazon not a 3rd party seller, and at Amazon you can still "return for refund" for 30days with motherboards. Why is this important? Well it seems over at Newegg, they only accept "returns for exchanges" of the same motherboard, and a few enthusiasts who got caught up in the Asus marketing the Formula and Code and Hero XI as "Twin-8" phase VRM only to find out their boards were really a 4-phase VRM and the RGB lighting was way too dim, they wanted yet could not receive refunds at Newegg and were/are a bit upset.

There IS a workaround if you still wish to purchase from Newegg. Buy from The Newegg - Ebay Store, same stock as far as I could tell, and Ebay will offer you a 30-day "return for refund" if you are not happy with your new Asus motherboard.

I grabbed my Maximus X Apex from Amazon last year, yet it had been available for 6weeks already (while I was waiting for the MXE that never happened), and sometimes only Newegg will have a new ROG board for the first 30-45days, some type of exclusivity, use to be they would purchase the very first shipping containers from Asus, I don't know if that's still true.

Maximus V Extreme and Maximus VIII Extreme and the Rampage V Edition 10 - I purchased from Newegg.

Anyhoo, $80off eases a bit of the pain, for a very expensive motherboard. OUCH! 

I already believe the msrp on the M11E should be only $499, but what do I know?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 10, 2018)

I am very happy with my Motherboard plus i dont know if that applies for EU and the other thing is that i didn't buy it on Amazon.

I dont get what means those line in red￼ maybe I am too old

Without expert installation and include installation? WTF


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 10, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am very happy with my Motherboard plus i dont know if that applies for EU and the other thing is that i didn't buy it on Amazon.
> 
> I dont get what means those line in red￼ maybe I am too old
> 
> *Without expert installation and include installation? WTF*



LOL, Amazon offers this ridiculous service now, where they come out to your house and charge you $80 to $100 to "Expertly Install " your new USB stick. 

It's freaking hilarious... 


As a follow up: I went over to the Newegg-Ebay Store and plugged in a new Maximus XI Formula, and sure enough - they offer a "30-day return for money back policy" and they pay for return shipping within the 30-day window. Although there is one small caveat. Only (3) of the Z390 ROG boards were listed for sale. Hmmmm maybe they don't update the store that often, or maybe Newegg - Ebay only offers an abbreviated selection, i.e. the M11E is not there for purchase.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 10, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Ebay only offers an abbreviated selection, i.e. the M11E is not there for purchase.



Man are you suffering 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




what in the heaven is happening in the USA with these new Motherboard, maybe Trump?
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






E-curbi said:


> Amazon offers this ridiculous service now, where they come out to your house and charge you $80 to $100 to "Expertly Install



Next time i need to install a Fan i will call Amazon hopping they offer services overseas


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 10, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Man are you suffering
> 
> 
> 
> ...




"Amazon Experts" fan installation rates:

120mm - $125 USD
140mm - $150 USD

...and they even plug it in for you, and check to make sure it's spinning. 

just kidding...

Should I get the M11E and return it? At least I'd have something under the tree to play with at Christmas time.  *OK, that's both immature and childish.* I get like that when it comes to hardware. lol

Trying to remain positive.


*Here's a grab bag of Pure Speculation:*


1) The Apex 11 page has been down for (4) days because they are finalizing all the information and bios QVL specifications manuals and support, and will reappear at any moment - and we can buy the board later this week. 

OR

2) The Apex 11 page was taken down and is now delayed after Asus got word of the EVGA Z390 DARK 9900K new world record and they are re-working the board and moving revision 2.0 to revision 3.0 to launch next year at CES same time as the EVGA Z390 DARK, and revisions 1 and 2 will never see the light of day. (see what I did there)

OR

3) Asus is updating the Apex 11's VRM section dramatically to overclock the recently announced Intel Comet Lake 10-core 20-thread CPUs which means we might not even see the Apex 11 until February or March 2019.

Awe Gawd. 


*Again, Pure Speculation, hoping for option 1. *


----------



## FireFox (Dec 10, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Should I get the M11E and return it?



Don't disappoint me, $ 80 will not make you richer 



E-curbi said:


> hoping for option 1.



Me too.

I guess i am getting the 1080ti sooner as i thought, finally i sold the Maximus X hero and a few minutes ago i sold the G.skill Ram


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 10, 2018)

Glad you're selling your old gear bro, I try to get 50% of original cost, although some gear *if you hang on to it long enough* seriously increases in value due to the nostalgic effect. I've got a pair of Corsair Dominator GT 2133Mhz memory modules in the old red-black with the super tall cooling fins, believe those are selling very high at the moment. 


In this Apex 11 photograph, it does say REV. 2.0 (red circle) on the board doesn't it?


Fun hanging out this morning, now getting back to work, ho hum.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 10, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> In this Apex 11 photograph, it does say REV. 2.0 (red circle) on the board doesn't it?



Maybe next time the pic will show Rev 3.0


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 11, 2018)

Intel Architecture Day is today, December 11th

Intel will be taking questions. 


-Optane - Phase Change - When will you offer the lower capacity 905P drives? You say the blue LED lighting effect was designed with gamers in mind, yet how many gamers can spend $1300 or $2200 on a single hard drive? 

-New KF CPUs without the IGP - I heard they will be $30 cheaper than the standard CPU (which includes the IGP). When can we expect availability and will you begin to offer more F-suffix designated parts moving forward?

-Comet Lake - Will new motherboards (VRMs) be needed to handle all the additional power requirements?

-10nm - How many CPU PCIe lanes can you give us on the mainstream-enthusiast part, dammit? 

-7nm - Will 7nm debut prior to 10nm?


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Dec 11, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> -Optane - Phase Change - When will you offer the lower capacity 905P drives? You say the blue LED lighting effect was designed with gamers in mind, yet how many gamers can spend $1300 or $2200 on a single hard drive?


I second this


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 17, 2018)

Some new photos of the Maximus XI Apex unveiled at the recent 2018 ROG Day - an eSports event in Asia, *these pics from only 4hours ago.*

Just look at all those chokes and mosfets, and beefy heatsinks. 


First time I've seen the board with the DIMM.2 mounted in the slot, looks really good, nice and balanced.


Mount an Optane 905P 280GB (or higher capacity) PCIe Add-In-Card in slot 16_3 (blue rectangle below) for a more complete aesthetic overall. 


Yep, I can envision the 905P AIC easily in peripheral vision while working, since the Batman's chassis is motherboard configuration - horizontal, and that very last PCIe slot 16_3 wired to the PCH, is not located at the very bottom (as in a tower build), yet positioned to the far left *with the 905P mounted vertically* just to the right of my work display, so perfect. 


Still no word on price or availability, but if the Maximus XI Apex goes up at Newegg on Christmas Eve, then I'm ordering on Christmas Eve. lol


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 18, 2018)

I cannot find an HDMI port on the rear I/O of the Apex 11. NO Video OUT! 

Do you know what that means Knoxxy? 

It’s my “What If” from a few pages back in this thread coming true right before our very eyes.  What if ROG did not use 2 of the chokes and mosfets out of 16 available for the Intel IGP (as is done on all the other ROG XI boards) and allocated ALL 16 to the CPU in a TRUE 8-phase VRM with 2 chokes and 2 mosfets per phase.

AHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

I compared the M11A rear I/O image below from the recent 2018 ROG Day Event with the current pics available of the Maximus XI Extreme rear I/O. Yes, the M11E indeed has an HDMI port, yet I cannot find one on the rear of the Maximus XI Apex.


*First image - The Maximus XI Extreme rear I/O - the HDMI port (outlined in red) that’s what we are looking for in the second image.*

*Second image - Maximus XI Apex rear I/O*


Every port in the second image is easily identifiable (and NOT HDMI) except the two just below the Ethernet port. The first port below the Ethernet is that just another red internal color USB 3.1 gen 2? Exactly like the layout on the Maximus XI Extreme?

And the second port below the Ethernet is black internally in color yet that port has the SS10 USB SuperSpeed symbol directly to the left of it and TYPE-C marked directly above it, so must be a USB 3.1 gen 2 type C.


Am I right? Am I right? 

IFF (if and only if) I am right and there’s no video output, that M11A VRM section will be absolutely magnificent!  

The BEST ROG has EVER PRODUCED. 

Jumping for pure joy!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 18, 2018)

You are going out of your head with this Motherboard poor thing 

Sorry because i have been a little off in the last few days but it's busy at work


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 18, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> You are going out of your head with this Motherboard poor thing
> 
> Sorry because i have been a little off in the last few days but it's busy at work




Yet it's a very pleasant and happy disease. lol 

Where ya been brosephio?

-----
More jerky for the Maximus XI Apex 3-Day Party. Oh yea! 

...it's a nice feeling when Tillamook let's you know right on the label, your jerky is new and not used. lol


----------



## FireFox (Dec 18, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Where ya been brosephio?



I work at the Airport and it's Christmas time that means i dont have time to even make water

In 4 hours or so i should be home i will contact you via PM.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 19, 2018)

No video output on the Apex 11. 

Why am I the only one happy about that news?

I think it's absolutely amazing, something I wished for 2 or 3 pages back in this thread - BEFORE we had any images of the Apex 11's rear I/O.

Less tracers, shorter tracers, less unnecessary circuitry if you ask me, awesome match for one of the new Intel KF-suffix (no IGP) processors coming out in 2019. 

Yes, I understand the troubleshooting value of the IGP when your primary video card goes bad or black, the IGP has gotten me out of a few pickles in the past.

Now I'm thinking the Apex 11 may be priced at $649 USD as msrp, *and that wouldn't surprise me one little bit.*


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 19, 2018)

_"It’s a sign from above, that’s what it is."  _

A sign the (3) Intel 900P skus that launched Q4 2017 are ready to be retired and succeeded.

Click on this Intel Enthusiast-Class SSD page below:

https://www.intel.com/content/www/u...olid-state-drives/gaming-enthusiast-ssds.html


The 905P page works just fine, the 900P page is GONE. Wooooooooooooooooo!  

Bring on the 905P in 280GB and 480GB capacity skus with the gorgeous blue LEDs, oh yea, oh yea! 


More snacks for the Apex 11 Party.

...I didn't know pistachios came in a Sweet Chili flavor.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 20, 2018)

It's Happening!  

The Apex 11 pages are UP!

https://www.asus.com/us/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-XI-APEX/

The Specs are Up! Wifi and Bluetooth 5.0, Oh Happy Day! 

Wooooooooooooooooooooooooooo! 


I can't believe it's really happening, I'm so happy I could just cry! 

Gentlemen, start your flash drives!  NOW, is the time to create your own "custom" M11A most recent drivers and bios drive, so you are ready and willing when your new Apex 11 mobo arrives, don't rely on the crap that comes in the box (cuz you know better than that). 

...It's also a great time to study the user's manual, even if you're an experienced builder, *and grab an Apex 11 wiring schematic as soon as you can find one online.*


----------



## FireFox (Dec 20, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Wifi and Bluetooth 5.0,



Just 5.0?


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 20, 2018)

Hey Knoxxypoo! What's a Happenin' man? 

Here's what a custom M11A (or any new motherboard) drivers and bios custom flash drive contents will look like (screenshot below). Asus has not posted a user's manual yet, I would normally add that to the folder, and some might want to add the Asus AI Suite utilities to the folder, but I don't use the Asus monitoring utility software, prefer AquaComputer AquaSuite, it's less buggy overall. 


Knoxxy will be so proud of me, I already renamed the bios to M11A.CAP . lol


----------



## FireFox (Dec 20, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Here's what a custom M11A (or any new motherboard) drivers and bios custom flash drive contents will look like



No different from my Flash drive



E-curbi said:


> Knoxxy will be so proud of me, I already renamed the bios to M11A.CAP . lol



I will always be proud of you no matter what.


I am guessing they will release a new bios version when they launch the Apex, right now on bios version 0602


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> No different from my Flash drive
> 
> 
> 
> ...




JJ of Asus always told us, when the support pages go up, availability should be between 7 to 10days.

I'll be checking "all the usual vendors" a few times a day leading up to purchase. 

-----

Do you see a "video out"?


I don't see no "video out"! 


Oh Glorious Day!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 20, 2018)

Man you have to stop it now otherwise you will ended up in a Madhouse


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 20, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Man you have to stop it now otherwise you will ended up in a Madhouse




white coat#1: what’s with that guy over there with pistachios dribbling out of his mouth?

white coat#2: he suffers from Fanatical Hardware Syndrome

white coat#1: lucky bastard


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 20, 2018)

Oh so sexy keyboard cover pic.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 20, 2018)

I s that a Netgear or Sisco in the pic


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 21, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I s that a Netgear or Sisco in the pic



The network switch is Aruba J9774A. Have not mounted the PoE+ cameras yet. 

So right now it just sits on my desktop and looks pretty.  Installing the "managed" 3-layer security software between Christmas and New Years.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 21, 2018)

I hope that is not you sitting on iti am a Netgear fan

Joke aside do you mind to check this for me https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/lian-li-pc-v3000wx-big-tower.248041/post-3963144


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 21, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I hope that is not you sitting on iti am a Netgear fan
> 
> Joke aside do you mind to check this for me https://www.techpowerup.com/forums/threads/lian-li-pc-v3000wx-big-tower.248041/post-3963144



Dood, that is Albert Einstein doing all the sitting. lol 

He's a computer sitter. 

I will check out your lian li thread bro, and drop by later tonight. Right now wrapping Christmas presents for 2hours straight. sheesh.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 21, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> I will check out your lian li thread bro, as soon as I can



Take your time.

Have fun Wrapping Christmas presents, i am not good when wrapping but unwrapping when i get a new Hardware no one beats me


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 21, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Take your time.
> 
> Have fun Wrapping Christmas presents, i am not good when wrapping but unwrapping when i get a new Hardware no one beats me



Took a walk over to your thread bro, that case looks very nice, the aluminum is absolutely gorgeous. If you are planning on mounting (2) rads in the basement I would set up airflow as left side intaking and right side exhausting, assuming the left side is facing you or will act as the visual front of the chassis from your normal sitting/working position.

Unless you can mount a fan at the very rear of the structure. OR is that the PSU mounting zone? Mounting only one rad? I'd still go with left side intaking for aesthetics, and then mount a bank of fans on the right side to exhaust the cross-flow if the case allows. If not, then at least two fans forward of the PSU. For inaudible pump, I'd Sorbothane mount your D5 on the floor of the basement, but if like you said, you hate inaudible builds then your options are many more in the upper chamber mounted to one end of your reservoir etc.

I've seen configurations with both sides intaking which makes sense feeding both rads clean cold air, yet they were a wider chassis and able to move a good volume of warm-used air out the rear with direction of another separate fan to guide the exhaust.

Looking good Knoxxy. I always get more hardware building (and playing) completed when I push the ladies out of the house and I'm on my own without distractions. 


... 10:45am, time to check Newegg for the Apex 11. 


Addendum: found a clear image of the Maximus XI Apex rear I/O - No Video Out - CONFIRMED!   


...these images are not on the Maximus XI Apex page yet, the gallery section is still absent as are the User Manuals in various languages.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 22, 2018)

New HWiNFO64 6.0 adds VRM monitoring for the ROG Maximus XI series. Just launched 48hrs ago, could not find on TPU.


https://www.guru3d.com/files-details/hwinfo64-download.html

Notice the Aquacomputer kryoM.2 EVO riser card maintaining the Samsung 960 EVO NVMe SSD at an icy cold 26C. 


Turned ON the gold LEDs (wish they were white or blue) as flashing drive activity indicators since that drive contains my Steam Library game of one, lol , only flashes when I throw on Doom 4 and remains in far left peripheral vision, so not distracting while working. Using Intel Optane as Primary/OS (the original low capacity M.2 modules) even in the 2ndary PC.

NO dedicated work PC right now, the Batman frame has been stripped down for deep cleaning and cable management awaiting the Apex 11 board and reconfiguration for the 2nd Optane 905P mounting near the Singular Computers reservoir.  Going to look so amazing, will post up photos when the two new Optane drives arrive, most likely middle to late January if Intel launches the lower capacity 905Ps at CES.

the current plan:

1) 905P PCIe HHHL AIC with blue LEDs mounted in slot 16_3
2) 905P 2.5in U.2-M.2 mounted on the CaseLabs accessory railing


----------



## FireFox (Dec 22, 2018)

I didn't answer yesterday on the Lian Li v3000 Thread because i have been busy doing this:













In the middle of a Tornado


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 22, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I didn't answer yesterday on the Lian Li v3000 Thread because i have been busy doing this:
> 
> View attachment 113128View attachment 113129View attachment 113130View attachment 113131View attachment 113132
> 
> ...



That is SWEET brother, I so jelly, I'm grape jelly! 

RESPECT for Knoxxypoo!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 22, 2018)

In about 5 hours i guess it's finished i will let you know  

It's taking me a lot of time because i have never Modified a case before and i dont have the right tools but i gues i am doing pretty good


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 22, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> In about 5 hours i guess it's finished i will let you know
> 
> It's taking me a lot of time because i have never Modified a case before and i dont have the right tools but i gues i am doing pretty good



I’ve completed a few simple mods, for years using all the wrong tools , until last February finally broke down and grabbed my very first Dremel.

Used it to mount a Noctua replacement fan in an UPS battery backup, and drill some holes in the CaseLabs aluminum to attach a 120mm top radiator - just easy stuff. 

Wow just noticed, the camera is full color yet most of my photos look like they are shot in black and white. lol That pretty much sums up my build: black, charcoal, and other shades of gray. 

The D5 mod and mounting was a previous build with the pump resting on (4) Sorbothane durometer 50 hemispheres to take it inaudible up to 50% PWR.

Photo#2: The Dremel was spinning so fast when it punched through the aluminum, the chuck marred up the CL powdercoat, so had to add some silicon washers to cover up my mistake.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 22, 2018)

Bought this yesterday


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 22, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Bought this yesterday



I didn’t do much research, I probably could have saved some money. Ended up just grabbing this one off Amazon for $89 on sale. They had the same sku with a fancy toolbox (if you’re really a Dremel guy), but I didn’t want to get into it that deep. Lol 

Just a simple mod now and then is as far as I wanted to go.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 22, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> for $89



I paid 60€ so far it works great.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 22, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I paid 60€ so far it works great.



Yep, I could have saved some money if I'd only looked around a bit. I do enjoy the LED white convenience light at the end of the Dremel 4300 though. And it came with 3 extra attachments, one that keeps the sparks and shaved metal fragments from flying into your eyes, although I still put on a pair of safety glasses that came with the Mayhem's Blitz radiator cleaning kit while Dremelling.

Let's see what you get done in the next 5hours bro. 

Going out for Kung Pao Chicken.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 22, 2018)

Apex 11 gallery just went up. 

https://www.asus.com/Motherboards/ROG-MAXIMUS-XI-APEX/gallery/


----------



## FireFox (Dec 22, 2018)

I thought i would be dead before i could see it

And for today i am done, tomorrow is a new day


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 22, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I thought i would be dead before i could see it
> 
> And for today i am done, tomorrow is a new day
> 
> View attachment 113157



Nice Work Brosephioso!  Man, I just gave away two sets of custom red cables, could have sent them to you. lol They were Corsair AX and AXi from long ago, so maybe not compatible.

*Now, it's your time for a beer!*

*(or maybe two) *


When we gonna battle 8086K vs 8086K?


----------



## FireFox (Dec 22, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Now, it's time for a beer!



Cola or Water, i can't drink beer


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 22, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Cola or Water, i can't drink beer



When we get our rigs finished and updated we need to hold a Battle of the Rigs!

CPU benchmarks and Storage benchmarks *my Good Air vs your Chiller.* *lololol *

-----

These Creative speakers *just arrived* from Amazon, only $24.50. Please don't laugh (too hard) , I'm a PC audio dwerp.  I've never spent much (any) money on computer audio, although do have some big plans for the new office when we move.

Ebert of Hardware Canucks said these were amazing for the money, and he rated them head to head A to B with my current Logitech "crummy" speakers *(same video below)* and said the Creative A250 2.1 was a much better solution...only $5 more. Why am I so cheap with speakers? idk 

photos below: Batman frame in the background undergoing reconfiguration and clean-up.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 22, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> I've never spent much (any) money on computer audio,



The same here, i still have the Logitech X-530 which i bought 7 years ago, for me good Gaming Headset are enough, believe it or not but for the last 4 years+ i am using Logitech G35, my first G35 i sat on it and a few minutes later i bought another G35 which has survived till today


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 22, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 113160View attachment 113161
> 
> 
> 
> The same here, i still have the Logitech X-530 which i bought 7 years ago, for me good Gaming Headset are enough, believe it or not but for the last 4 years+ i am using Logitech G35, my first G35 i sat on it and a few minutes later i bought another G35 which has survived till today



Dude is that coolant? Is that a concentrate? lol  

All I can say is, *maybe consider some wheels *for your build. That rig is going to be heavy to move, even to access the rear I/O.

If you can take a photo of the bottom of your chassis, see what material we have to work with, and I'll research some wheels for you. 

Found a new Apex 11 image:

Looks like they cut a new 2nd bevel on the superior heatsink from the original images. 16 chokes and 16 mosfets all dedicated to the CPU.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 23, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Dude is that coolant? Is that a concentrate? lol



Yeap, 6 liter of innovatek, it's not concentrated i have been using the mixed one for a long time and so far it works great.




E-curbi said:


> If you can take a photo of the bottom of your chassis, see what material we have to work with, and I'll research some wheels for you.



I will take a pic as soon as i can.

Last night i cut and bended the tubing and for some unknown reason and i dont know why i changed my mind and want to stick with soft tubing i know hard tubing looks better than the soft one but as said i dont know what's going on with me.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 23, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Yeap, 6 liter of innovatek, it's not concentrated i have been using the mixed one for a long time and so far it works great.
> 
> I will take a pic as soon as i can.
> 
> Last night i cut and bent the tubing and for some unknown reason and i dont know why i changed my mind and want to stick with soft tubing i know hard tubing looks better than the soft one but as said I* don't know what's going on with me*.




*This is no time to lose your fervor or your vigor, not to mention your zeal. *

I’m planning a mix of hard and soft runs. Soft near the pump of course for isolation/inaudibility and the lower chambers where the tubing will not be apparent or visible. Hard runs will be intentionally outrageous with a laboratory-clinical appeal along with some thoughtful asymmetry thrown in. 

Shave soaps arriving today for the Shave Cave, woooooooooooo! 

More Apex 11 images showing up, cannot wait until Mainstream-Enthusiast boards get their own dedicated backplate. I'll be jumping for joy.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 23, 2018)

Testing


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 23, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Testing
> 
> View attachment 113230
> View attachment 113231



You work fast Knoxxypoo! 

Well, you certainly won't be prone to kinks with that tubing layout.  I had some of the very tiny 1/2 x 3/8 soft tubing (1/8th inch wall thickness) and that stuff would kink if you looked at it wrong. 

So now, the smallest soft tubing I use is 3/8 x 5/8 - my favorite size and Bitspower makes an awesome line of "ultimate" compression fittings that after much trial and error (and bleeding fingers), I use exclusively.

Let me find some comparison photos from my last water loop. 



You must be exhausted.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 23, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> You must be exhausted.



I feel pain everywhere today is the third day since i started but due the pain and age i need some break  otherwise i would finish it the same day.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 23, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I feel pain everywhere today is the third day since i started but due the pain and age i need some break  otherwise i would finish it the same day.



I build and update really slowly, when I said a 3-day party for the Apex 11, *I actually meant 72-hours just to install a motherboard. * I like to make it last. 

OK, here images of Bitspower standard and ultimate compression fittings.

These are the 1/2 x 3/8 I no longer use due to severe kinking from the thin-walled tubing. Yet, these illustrate the difference in design much better than the thicker walled tubing images.

First pic is Bitspower standard 1/2 x 3/8 - one single inner collar, 2 to 3 complete turns to tighten
Second pic is Bitspower ultimate 1/2 x 3/8 - three inner collars and improved threading design, 6 to 8 complete turns to tighten
Third pic is Bitspower ultimate 3/8 x 5/8 - (thicker wall) three inner collars and improved threading design, 6 to 8 complete turns to tighten

...you guessed it, the ultimates cost a few dollars more like $3 or $4 more.

Removing the ultimate fittings after 24months of service in my closed loop from Sept 2016 to Sept 2018 was so simple. No excessive forces required like the standard fitting disassembly in 3/4 x 1/2 size which I needed to use pliers to remove and destroyed the top layer of skin on my fingers and thumb during first attempts and removed all the paint down to the brass with the pliers - never again.

The BP utimates can be removed with two fingers easily and not a single drop of coolant lost over 24months. Would recommend.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 24, 2018)

Merry Christmas TechPowerUp.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 24, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Merry Christmas TechPowerUp.
> 
> 
> View attachment 113300








Update







Not finished yet but almost there.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 26, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> View attachment 113301
> 
> Update
> 
> ...



I LOVE IT! 

Has that Warp Core aesthetic - scientifically appealing. 

Maybe consider a Star Trek theme bro. 

Knoxxy, are these Warp Core images below the aesthetic you were going for? lol


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 26, 2018)

Looks like a reviewer already has an Apex 11 motherboard in their possession and has overclocked some 4800Mhz DDR4 modules to 5000Mhz. 

I'm happy Asus went with an all-black rear I/O cover instead of the mixed black and gray in earlier images. And there's the two new bevels cut into each of the VRM heatsinks as if ROG is going for that "A" for Apex look - same as the previous two gens. Kinda liked the original single-bevel design but whatever, just let me order the motherboard already.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 26, 2018)

Looks like Singapore is getting the Apex 11 first!

No other Asus youtube channel has this video posted, only Asus Singapore - so lucky.

Wouldn't be a launch without a way-over-the-top marketing video. Anyhoo, the bass (in this video) sounds amazing through the subwoofer on the new Creative 2.1 speakers. 

... some rattling at higher volume but for $24.50, my goodness, they are good.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 26, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Looks like Singapore is getting the Apex 11 first!



Order it from Singapore


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 26, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Order it from Singapore



Christmas with a new baby, is the best Christmas of all, right? 

---

This is the time when some vendors like ShopBLT.com (bacon, lettuce, tomato ) will begin to offer pre-orders for the Maximus XI Apex, and some enthusiasts will bite...

Then, in a few days the new Apex 11 will pop up on Newegg US, and the Newegg orders will arrive at their enthusiast's doorsteps, and those that pre-ordered from ShopBLT.com will still be waiting for their boards. 

At least that's the way I've seen it happen countless times in the past. Ahh, the emotional security you gain from establishing a pre-order must be a glorious thing. 


I'll buy from Newegg or Amazon (if they have stock on launch day).


_"A place somewhere else, a time somewhen else."  _


_

_


----------



## FireFox (Dec 26, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> bacon, lettuce, tomato












honestly i don't know/understand why they are taking so long, it is just a Motherboard not the end of the world, well at least for you it is


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 27, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> honestly i don't know/understand why they are taking so long, it is just a Motherboard *not the end* of the world, well at least for you it is








I actually like to think of it as a beginning, a promising new phase, the birth of new hardware, a shining light of glory layered upon the... ok, I'll shut up. lol  


Have a $150 msrp range in mind for the board. Since the M11E didn't occupy the $499 spot in the 11th gen product stack, I'm thinking the Maximus 11 Apex will be msrp'd at $499 to $649.

$549? Yea maybe, that number is within range.

Don't see how the board could sell lower than $499, since ROG has redesigned all the VRM sections for this series and most of the new design elements have gone to the Apex 11, at least in sheer number and quantity of power components mounted on the board.

Still hoping ROG develops that Apex-Extreme hybrid board and calls it the Brutal Enigma. Maximus XII Brutal Enigma ... you see how that just rolls off the tongue? 

I do believe we are within 7-10days from launch day North America. Since I don't think ROG will wait until CES or post-CES when the EVGA Z390 DARK places another option on the horizon of possibilities.

Narrowing that down, I think the M11A will become available at Newegg (maybe Amazon), between today December 27th and Friday January 4th. I've never seen a board launch on the weekend, so there it is - overthinking at it's best.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2018)

I am curious about the final price in EU considering that the M11E had different prices starting from 532€+


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 27, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> I am curious about the final price in EU considering that the M11E had different prices starting from 532€+



Are you also considering buying an M11A? You know, to add to your collection? 

Wet-shaving pic of the day! Two amazing shave soaps - one smells like cookies. *What film was that where John Travolta played an angel that smelled like cookies?*

...blade frog showing off for the camera.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 27, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> *John Travolta played an angel that smelled like cookies?*



That is disgusting 

Maybe you mean this: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117038/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_43



E-curbi said:


> Are you also considering buying an M11A?



if the word *Extreme* it is not labeled on it then it is not for me


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 27, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> That is disgusting
> 
> Maybe you mean this: https://www.imdb.com/title/tt0117038/?ref_=nm_flmg_act_43
> 
> if the word *Extreme* it is not labeled on it then it is not for me



Your *Extreme* board uses the T-topology memory layout for the 4-dimm slots. With only 2 modules installed of 3200/14 ddr4, there should be no performance difference between the M11E and M11A.

Yet when you add four modules into the mix, things seem to become more complicated.

Here's an explanation video from Buildzoid below.

Also, anytime I seem to be making a strong point concerning performance whether it be CPU or GPU, motherboard VRM layout or DDR4 or Optane's 10microsecond response time, that's only due to the fact that I LOVE an extremely responsive PC to get work completed as fast as my brain and hands can push it to do so.

On the obverse side, I realize and am also extremely aware of the "hobby aspect" of building and enjoying a PC to the fullest, and the deep emotions gathered from aesthetics and expressing a theme and build experience, and your overall happiness and day to day satisfaction with your PC should in my opinion rank as paramount and override any performance parameters I may bring up and discuss ad infinitum. 


One last thing to mention. I'm not totally sold on these extremely high memory speeds like 4800/19 and 4400/18, and all the issues they bring along with them.

I mean if you do the math, a 3200/14 8GBx2 kit overclocked to 4000/13 is much more responsive (lower overall latency) and cost 50% less than a 4800/19 or 4600/18 kit.


CAS Latency x 1000/Speed in Mhz = time in nanoseconds to complete a single task.

_"The lower the number in nanoseconds, the more responsive the DIMM modules."_


3200/14     14 x 1000/3200 = 4.375ns (Samsung B-die)

3600/15     15 x 1000/3600 = 4.167ns (Samsung B-die)

4000/19     19 x 1000/4000 = 4.750ns (Samsung C-die)

4600/19      19 x 1000/4600 = 4.130ns (Samsung B-die)

3200/14 (OC'd to 4000/13)    13 x 1000/4000 = 3.250ns WOW! 

That said, here's the video:


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 27, 2018)

Two new Z390 DARK images from Jacob at EVGA.

Oh the competition is gonna be fierce.  

This board most definitely looks like Batman's motherboard.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 28, 2018)

Maximus XI Apex gets listed in Amazon search autocomplete.

It's another sign.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 29, 2018)

_"It's only a matter of point of view and perspective, there's no right or wrong."_

Although from my perspective, it would be wrong (at least for me) to buy this Gigabyte Z390 Aorus Xtreme Waterforce motherboard at $900 and end up with a lesser performing board, than either the ROG Apex 11 or EVGA Z390 DARK.

Then again, planning to purchase both motherboards doesn't seem like a very wise or astute business decision with total cost of ownership easily exceeding the cost of the single Gigabyte board.

I guess that's where the "hobby aspect" drops into the equation, and hardware satisfaction easily supercedes economic efficiency every single time.

I’ve such a short list of hardware to purchase in all of 2019, so really have no problem grabbing the EVGA Z390 DARK board, although the Apex 11 does seem more like a must-have as a day to day board for getting work completed. Have such an amazing experience so far with the Maximus X Apex, functionally the board has exceeded all expectations and at only $349, was such a bargain only one year ago December 23rd. I only wish it wasn't so butt-ugly. Although unrefined, incomplete, and unaesthetic seem to be a few of the sub-themes wandering around this Batman build, whether I like it or not. 

2019
Maximus 11 Apex
EVGA Z390 DARK
Intel Optane 280GB HHHL PCIe AIC SSD (primary/OS drive)
Intel Optane 280GB or 480GB U.2-M.2 2.5inch SSD (temporary redundancy image backup drive)
AMD Radeon Pro (Vega) WX 4200 workstation graphics


Hey Knoxxy, this mobo below satisfies your “Extreme Only” nomenclature guideline perfectly, so waddaya think? 


That waterblock even cools the PCH, and it’s full E-ATX.


At the very least, if there is a solid market for this extremely expensive Gigabyte board, maybe Asus will take notice and when 10-core 20-thread Comet Lake CPUs enter the marketplace, they might consider producing that Apex-Extreme Hybrid board, with larger OLED screen, a switchable 1-DIMM/channel 2-DIMM/channel memory layout, DIMM.2 wired to the chipset, and PCIe shroud just like the Rampage VI Extreme and the Dominus board - please and thank you. 


UP early on Apex 11 watch


----------



## FireFox (Dec 29, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> Then again, planning to purchase both motherboards doesn't seem like a very wise or astute business decision with total cost of ownership easily exceeding the cost of the single Gigabyte board.



Finally you understood it, i didn't say anything because it's your money but it wasn't/it's as you said a wise idea to buy both Motherboards.



E-curbi said:


> Hey Knoxxy, this mobo below satisfies your “Extreme Only” nomenclature guideline perfectly, so waddaya think?



I wouldn't own one of those not even dead just for the simple reason that i dont like Gigabyte also it could sounds monotonous but i have been following the same line of manufacturers for a long time, that said Asus all the way, one more thing, that Gigabyte does not look like a Motherboard but a Christmas tree


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 31, 2018)

Only Apex 11 news all weekend has been a handful of hardware news groups reporting the Asus ROG Maximus XI Apex product pages and support pages have gone up.

Geez, we’ve known that for 2weeks. lol  Some of these dedicated hardware media houses are a bit slow “like molasses” on the uptake if you ask me. The strangest non-occurrence so far has been from Videocardz.com who claims to have a mole inside Asus (it might be just a running joke ) and who brought us the very first images of the Maximus XI Series: the Extreme XI, the Formula and Code, the Hero, even the mATX Gene XI, yet not once have they mentioned the Apex 11 board, not the original images from the October 26 launch event or the ROG Day re-launch event in Asia no news - nothing and nothing written about the M11A from TPU either, both strange and odd, almost like Asus asked the media nicely not to talk about the board? idk, yet very weird indeed. 

Anyways, a new driver arrived today for the upcoming Apex 11 motherboard addition modification upgrade to get the Batman back up and running again. It’s a Wera driver from Germany, although I believe they are now made in Czechoslovakia. German tools are so awesome, and I love the super big grip on the Kraftform bitholder drivers, allows for dialing in just the right amount of torque to “snug up” the various fasteners while building. I’ve had (5) of them so far large and small, gave away (2) to neighbors and engineer friends, this one is all stainless steel; the driver’s internal solid shaft, bayonet extension and the (6) bits that store away in the handle, and has the Red Bull Racing logo including the red, blue, and yellow colors, I’ve already had (2) of the standard Wera green non-stainless steel so had to get something different, I guess. 

Ordered it from a discount tool supplier in Palmer, Alaska since had $5 store credit, yet still was about double the price of the standard Wera Kraftform Kompakt driver in green and black, but anyway ended up getting it for about $15 less than the crazy high Amazon/KC Tools price, still too much money for a screwdriver, yet wanted something special for completing the Batman build, and hadn't grabbed any new PC building tools since 2016.

Still believe the M11A motherboard will be available by this coming Friday January 4th since the following week is CES 2019 Las Vegas and the EVGA Z390 DARK is planned to launch, and might steal away some of Asus’ “overclocking world record breaking” thunder. lol. Although the Maximus VIII Formula did launch on December 31st 2015 - so hey ya never know - maybe we can order tonight before the stroke of midnight.

I spent too much on a screwdriver, Knoxxy don't yell at me!  

Happy New Year Everyone at TPU!!!


----------



## FireFox (Dec 31, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> I spent too much on a screwdriver, Knoxxy don't yell at me!


Indeed
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






E-curbi said:


> Anyways, a new driver arrived today for the upcoming Apex 11 motherboard



I like the design, here in Germany you get it for *EUR 34,63*


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 31, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Indeed
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I didn't know you were German Wie Gehts!  I'm 1/2 German (2 grandparents) then 1/4 English and 1/4 Danish, most likely Cheese Danish. 

The standard Kraftform Kompakt bitholder in green/black is about $41.50 here in the US. And this all-stainless steel Red Bull Racing is about $90 with Amazon state sales tax added on. Grabbed it for $75.51, still way too much, but I'm stuck on Wera Tools, they're so well thought out and engineered.

The bayonet extends out about 5inches, yet I only use it in stubby mode (pic below) since it gives you so much gripping power and control over modulation of torque, and the forces are directly in front of the handle.

For mounting the Noctua air coolers, yea it won't work, have a Wera ratcheting long magnetic bit driver for that purpose, and it's great around the house for fix-ups.

This tool is very well balanced, and I'm a PC builder.


----------



## FireFox (Dec 31, 2018)

E-curbi said:


> I didn't know you were German Wie Gehts!



Mir geht's gut Danke. however i am not German i live here since 2010, i am originally from Dominican Republic but i live in Europe since i was 18.



E-curbi said:


> 'm stuck on Wera Tools, they're so well thought out and engineered.



Many of my tools are *Wolfcraft *they are expensive but are worth for the price.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 31, 2018)

Knoxx29 said:


> Mir geht's gut Danke. however i am not German i live here since 2010, i am originally from Dominican Republic but i live in Europe since i was 18.
> 
> Many of my tools are *Wolfcraft *they are expensive but are worth for the price.



Wolfcraft sounds expensive. 

I got all my Wera from Chadstoolbox in Alaska.

I tried "pimping-out" my first Wera green driver with the diamond 1/4 bits, sounded like a good idea, but they were way to abrasive and stripped the black paint off many of my CaseLabs fasteners, they are most likely better for construction sites where you need that extra gripping power, not for computer building. lol 

Back to the Apex watch. We're only going to the neighbors for a brief time tonight, not staying until midnight, we don't go out on New Years Eve, but we'll walk over to the neighbors.
*Stay Safe you guys! Happy New Year 2019! I'll drop in here as soon as the M11A launches.*
edit: Siliconlottery just put up an 8086K 5.2Ghz binned and delidded on super sale. I thought he might get around to offering some 8086Ks at 5.2 and 5.3.  

Hey Knoxxy, can you find the (2) very tiny Asus M.2 mounting fasteners in this pic below? Just like Where's Waldo.  You will understand that perfectly when your little one gets to be around 2yrs old.


----------



## E-curbi (Dec 31, 2018)




----------



## E-curbi (Jan 1, 2019)

Just ordered the Simpson Manchurian Badger Chubby 3 in blue opal from the Isle of Man. England.



Holy Moly

it was 289.12 Euros, how many dollars.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 1, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> Just ordered the Simpson Manchurian Badger Chubby 3 in blue opal from the Isle of Man. England.



And i ordered  the Lush


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 1, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> And i ordered  the Lush



Really Dood? your wife is going to love it.

it's so much fun. 

The Simpson Chubby 3 Manchurian is also for the gf, it's big man, to shave her smooth, with nice luxurious thick lathering soaps , lol, ok I'll have to edit this in the morning lol. 

this is the stock pic below, not the best image, but well that's all they've got, not a big company.

We were going to wait for the candy stripe handle coming in March, but the gf  wanted it NOW!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 1, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> Really Dood? your wife is going to lov



I was joking


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 1, 2019)

Awwwh, you should get it for her. 

Like my gf said, it pulled her out of her (sea) shell. lol.

Now, she's not shy anymore.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 1, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> I was joking



They have a version 2.0 now, buy it for your lovely wife. 

We don't go out, yet I always stay up on New Years. 

Anyhoo, this lovely brush will be here in 10days for Alina. Gorgeous.

She got me the Simpson Chubby 2 for my birthday in October, so I must return the favor, with the Chubby 3 lol.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 1, 2019)

Since I'm here might as well vent. 

The Siliconlottery guy doesn't talk to me anymore. Not since I discovered the NO VIDEO on the Apex 11 rear I/O. And that's a bad thing?

Yea he doesn't return my emails anymore, I guess because he's an engineer and I'm a doctor and engineers hate doctors who supercede their opinion? 

I was only trying to help. geez, we're all in this together.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 1, 2019)

What happened last night?

Dude, where's my car?


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 1, 2019)

Setting the Way Back Machine to December 2015, hey Knoxxy, here's my Maximus VIII Extreme when brand new, loved that board. Changed all the red to white with some small hobby brushes and removed the VRM air sinks and went with a monoblock and very short water loop.

This first pic looks like flashing the bios chips, no 6700K yet, was probably still waiting on it to arrive.

Those PSU cables look really stiff, the Seasonic might have been recently unboxed also, that was a very nice Platinum 750watt unit, sold it, now using two Seasonic Prime Titaniums 850watt in hybrid fan mode for the all around rig, and 600watt Titanium fanless for the Batman.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 1, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> Maximus VIII Extreme



That's a great Motherboard.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 1, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's a great Motherboard.



Yup, so was the Maximus V Extreme, think I have an old photo of that board also. 

Hey, there's still beer in the minifridge, Woooooooot 

A 3770K at 5.2Ghz, not too shabby for Ivy Bridge. All that overclocking was melting my ice cream. 

The one pic is how you isolate a D5 to inaudible, with (4) Sorbothane Hemispheres durometer 50 supporting the entire mass of the pump, pump top, fittings and thermal probes.

We're watching The Great Race, a wonderful comedy from the 1960s. lol


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 2, 2019)

We're getting very close now.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 2, 2019)

gf: set up the Dual-Personality Ports to “susie cream cheese adorable” and “nasty biotch” and let them fight it out. 

She tells a good hardware joke. lol


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 2, 2019)

Heard back from Siliconlottery bro. I guess he wasn't mad at me after all, big whoooooops on my part. 

...He was just busy over the holidays.

Said he put up a brand new 8700K binned at 5.3Ghz, that won't last long. When we move to 10nm and a new architecture IPC should increase, yet frequencies always decrease, so Ice Lake or Sunny Cove, whatever Intel calls it, those high bins will probably drop back to 5.0 or 5.1 by SL's fixed testing methodology. I'm only hoping there's still a 6core 12thread CPU offered in Series 10.

-----

And we got a free shipping upgrade on the Simpson Manchurian shave brush from the Isle of Man. No idea why, I selected the super-cheapest-longest-wait shipping option available, Her Majesty's Royal Post or something like that. lol , and they upgraded us to FedEx, and sent tracking info. I guess it's a courtesy they extend to repeat customers, idk. 

Anyway, gf is excited it's on it's way.

Apex 11 should become available to purchase between today and this Friday, I'm checking about every 2hours.  Still can't believe ROG would wait until CES Las Vegas when the EVGA Z390 DARK takes center stage, but you never know.






That 8700K 5.3GHz bin is GONE SOLD! Knoxxy probably snagged it for our upcoming Battle of the Coffee Lakes. 







Another 8700K 5.3GHz bin just went up! That's impossible. Not impossible, yet highly unlikely and statistically improbable since only 4 of 100 bin to 5.3.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 3, 2019)

Change in plans, going to wait until CES and watch both boards launch side by side. The awesome Intel Optane lower capacity PCIe AIC and M.2-U.2 drives will also be announced next week, really wanted to get both mobo and drives *and finish this build at the same time once and for all*. The Apex XI wait is/was driving me KAZOOOH! Putting it behind me, maybe I'll stop being an ROG guy and just go with EVGA boards from here on out. 

It's been fun Asus.

Sincerely,

Bruce Wayne


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 6, 2019)

I believe the equation on the previous page calculating memory latency or responsiveness may be OFF by one decimal point, still measuring in nanoseconds.

According to the AIDA64 Extreme Memory Latency Benchmark (screenshot below) my GSkill Trident Z 2X8GB 3200Mhz 14CAS kit is performing at 42.5ns with only XMP 2.0 setup in bios and no further overclocking.

Yet for the sake of comparison kit to kit, the equation is still perfectly valid.

I’ve seen one reviewer overclock the 3200Mhz 14CAS Trident Z kit to 4000Mhz 13CAS, which will give you a much lower latency in nanoseconds than buying a 4600Mhz 19CAS kit and setting up XMP. Plus very few motherboards will run 4500Mhz 4600Mhz 4800Mhz kits and even some CPUs memory controllers have difficulty, so why pay for those extremely expensive memory kits?

I guess that was my only point. An engineer friend of mine said he was waiting for the Maximus 11 Apex to launch and then usually Gskill will offer an even faster kit that only runs on the Apex 11, slightly faster than the last generation, and I thought to myself WHY? When you can achieve much lower latency by overclocking a much cheaper 3200Mhz 14CAS kit.


3200/14 kit (set at XMP)
14 x 1000/3200 = *4.375ns*

4600/19 kit (set at XMP)
19 x 1000/4600 = *4.130ns*

3200/14 kit (OC'd to 4000/13)
13 x 1000/4000 = *3.250ns*


So these results may be off by one decimal point from the AIDA 64 Extreme screenshot below, but still I’m going to learn how to overclock my 3200/14 Trident Z kits, I have a dual and a quad (that I could separate into 2 dual kits), and overclocking those kits should give better overall results.

You could also make the argument that the 4600/19 kit could also be overclocked past XMP 2.0 settings, yet how far could you really go? Gskill has already pushed these kits to only operate in one or two QVL motherboards, how much headroom is really left? I wouldn’t think very much at all, if any.







Another argument could be made that there’s more to memory performance than low latency. Ok, I understand that. If you’re using highly memory intensive work apps that also benefit from memory speed and throughput? Ok, but wouldn’t those workflows require more memory capacity (more throughput) than what 2DIMM slots of 4600MHz can currently provide? 4DIMMs of DDR4 Dual kit or a Quad kit with 8DIMMs and the HEDT platform as a better option? 

I’ve not looked into that aspect of memory performance since none of my work apps are memory throughput intensive, so for my use case, I’ve only concentrated on the lowest latency most responsive kits and configurations I can find.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 7, 2019)

OH MY! 

The brand new ROG Rampage VI Extreme Omega.

*LOOK at the VRM heatsink on this monster! LOOK at all those chokes and mosfets extending even behind the memory slots! *

I wish the Maximus XI Extreme and Apex XI were this beautiful.

ROG had to reposition the Start and Reset buttons because that heatsink is SO DAMN BIG! 

It's so phenomenal! 

...and there’s also a new ROG X399 Threadripper Zenith Extreme Alpha board, equally phenomenal.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 7, 2019)

_"Never feed them after midnight"  _

The Chubbies are multiplying. 

The bristles splay into a fan shape after about the third use, as can be seen in the two month old sapphire blue hologram Chubby. Yet when new they arrive a very narrow bulb shape, freshly trimmed from the factory.

Simpson claims over 20,000 bristles per Chubby - very densely packed - lather making machines. 














The Trouble with Chubbies.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 8, 2019)

Video from CES Las Vegas 2019: *EVGA Z390 DARK board coverage begins at 3:15.* Steve of Gamer's Nexus says there will be a Buildzoid deep dive tear-down analysis of the motherboard’s VRM section upcoming. 100% certain Buildzoid will also tear-down the ROG Maximus XI Apex board, when he gets his hands on one.

Earlier in the video Steve covers the EVGA 2080Ti KingPin video card.










On the subject of video cards, saw this EVGA 2080Ti FTW3 XC Ultra on Good Tom Logan’s OC3D video review mounted with the extra totally unnecessary fan protective shroud part (EVGA calls it a fan shield lol ) and thought to myself, yes, it's silly and non-functional, yet WOW the Batman aesthetic this thing exudes. WOW again.

Batman's Video Card 





Today, soaking (5) Hardware Labs SR2 Multiport carbon black radiators in the Mayhems Blitz Part 1 acid solution for 12hours.

Radiator Surface Area for the build:

120mm x 60mm x qty(4) = 480mm x 60mm

240mm x 60mm x qty(1) = 240mm x 60mm

Total: 720mm - equivalent to 360mm x qty(2), not too shabby for cooling only a single highly overclocked 8086K 6-core 12-thread.

So far my favorite O/C profiles for the 8086K 5.3Ghz bin/delid processor are the straight up 5.4GHz all-core all-thread - all day long, and the 5.6GHz (5.6-5.5-5.4-5.2-5.2-5.2) single-core boost profile, I call the Bat-Boost Turbo Technology 4.0.  ...which seems slightly more responsive.

Bat-Boost Turbo Technology 4.0 (screenshot explains how to set it up in bios)

1C 5.6Ghz
2C 5.5Ghz
3C 5.4Ghz
4C 5.2Ghz
5C 5.2Ghz
6C 5.2Ghz









Back to those radiators:

The thought process behind the 120mm and 240mm rads mounted either side of the radiator mount is simple. A single 360mm rad would offer (8) ports either "front OR rear" of the chassis, yet a 120mm and 240mm mounted end to end - slightly overlapped offer (8) ports "BOTH front AND rear" of the chassis.

Sadly, both 120mm and 240mm would not mount on the same side of the CaseLabs 360mm external rad mount due to the lack of chassis depth and the added radiator length of the end ports themselves. So my only choice was one rad mounted on either side of the mounting bracket, absolutely 100% a "form follows function" build, *that's why it's so darn ugly. * Sacrificed aesthetics early on for functionality, usability and inaudibility -  *all three of which are off the charts immeasurable with this Batman work build. *


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> Steve of Gamer's Nexus



Who is he?


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 8, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Who is he?



Sup Knoxxypoo? 

Steve has the Gamer's Nexus youtube channel (they should rename it Hardware Breakdown and Overclocking imho) and he and Buildzoid breakdown and deep-dive motherboards and video cards for technical and performance analysis. It's very informative, but I only watch maybe 1 in 25 of his videos, I skim the titles for only hardware I may use for this build. Steve is out in Las Vegas for CES 2019, his coverage is ALWAYS outstanding for the trade shows, so I'm watching his channel this week for info on mobos video cards and of course Intel Optane 905P drives in the lower capacities to announce.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2019)

Now i understand why i dont know him, Youtubers and Streamers are not my kind of thing.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 8, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Now i understand why i dont know him, Youtubers and Streamers are not my kind of thing.



I know how you feel, most YouTube tech channels seems like their audience is only for beginners; how many times can you watch the SAME $500 Gaming Build? lol. 

Nothing I'm interested in currently, but I was a beginner once, so I understand. Good Tom Logan of OC3D TV, he "overviews" the ROG boards very nicely when they launch, and Gamer's Nexus and Buildzoid get into the individual components of motherboards and video cards and Der8auer's channel is very informative when he delids new CPU generations to see how Intel has constructed the solder or thermal paste.

None of the channels are 100%, yet *if you scan the titles* you will find "some real gems of information" that are very usable and interesting, here and there, pick and choose. 

OC3D TV Tom Logan's channel for well done motherboard overviews, not so much reviews
Gamer's Nexus Steve's channel for tear-downs and thermals
Der8auer's channel for CPU new generation delidding and overclocking motherboard specifics
Allyn Malventano storage articles at PC Perspective for anything Optane related. (He's gone now, working for Intel)

I don't really watch or read hardware reviews for the reviewer's POV - after doing this for awhile. The reviewer's will often describe the pros and cons of a component's capabilities only for a certain specific use case they are familiar with, which may be and usually is the opposite or mostly unrelated to that of my work related use case. Doesn't mean they are wrong, they have only a limited amount of time with a component and there's no way they can cover every possible use scenario.

So I just read for information and NOT so much their opinions, but that's just me.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2019)

Today i am an old Man that with many years into the Tech/Overclocking/Watercooling world i have learned quiet enough to do things myself without the need to watch any YouTuber/reviewer


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 8, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Today i am an old Man that with many years into the Tech/Overclocking/Watercooling world *i have learned quiet enough *to do things myself without the need to watch any YouTuber/reviewer



Still need to learn how to properly spell the word quite, and capitalize those personal pronouns while your at it. Just Kidding. lol 

We neber stawp lorning brather! lololol


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> Still need to learn how to properly spell the word quite,



Sorry i am at work and sometimes i dont pay attention when i am writing


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 8, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> Sorry i am at work and sometimes i dont pay attention when i am writing



I'm just messing with you bro, nobody's composing The Great American Novel here - express yourself freely. lolol 

...and thanks for stopping by. 

I need to go check my radiators soaking and swimming in the bath tub.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> I'm just messing with you ma



I know you are


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 8, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> I know you are



Told the gf, we're calling the new shave brush *Crystal Blue Persuasion*, and she didn't understand - too young to reference the reference. 

Then, I explained the Haight-Ashbury era to her and viola! Now she gets it. 

gf: “OH, I see butterflies in the handle, and the head of a lion at the lower right.”

Do you see the little cartoon boy with the large eyes just above the lion? How about the piranha fish at the lower left eating that lightning bolt?


----------



## FireFox (Jan 8, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> Told the gf, we're calling the new shave brush *Crystal Blue Persuasion*, and she didn't understand - too young to reference the reference.
> 
> Then, I explained the Haight-Ashbury era to her and viola! Now she gets it.
> 
> ...



You are worse than me


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 8, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> You are worse than me



I'm not so bad.  

Surprise, only found out today while re-mounting a PSU! The new Wera Red Bull driver’s bitholder tip is permanently magnetized, holding a small magnet within the housing!* It says nothing about this in the specs*, although for the money, yea it probably should be. 

In contrast, the Wera Kraftform Kompakt green standard non-stainless steel version (half the price) is not magnetized yet structurally identical. So I’ve been using this star-shaped magnetizer (2nd pic below) overnight to charge my driver tips and bits (and bobs).    I couldn't resist that one. 

Hey Knoxxypoo, we just received an email from Julie at Lovense, asking us how things are going.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 9, 2019)

The Chubby 3 Manchurian has Bloomed!  My God it's now become a Monster, how can we contain it, what can we possibly do with it?

gf: I can think of a few things.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 9, 2019)




----------



## E-curbi (Jan 9, 2019)

$499 msrp for the EVGA Z390 DARK, not so bad.  So happy EVGA is now in the game. 

Asus has been waiting for EVGA to lay down their cards and this is it, now Asus will set their price for the Maximus XI Apex and announce availability.

It's a crazy game of competition and world records and now Asus will play their hand.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 9, 2019)

Hey Knoxxy,

I believe this excerpt from the Apex 11 manual in German says "When you have an M.2 drive installed in the DIMM.2_1 port, the PCIe16X_1 drops to 8X." 

So the DIMM.2 on the Apex 11 motherboard is HALF-USELESS. 

Yes, the Deutsch manual is the only manual posted at the Asus Global website, nothing in English yet at the US site.

It says nothing about the DIMM.2_2 port, so maybe I can still use the other side of the riser card to install the Optane U.2-M.2 drive via that Intel proprietary cable (pic below), without losing any CPU PCIe lanes for my video card.

Things are looking better for the EVGA Z390 DARK, everyday. 

Half-useless
Half-useless
Half-useless

Do you see any other bad news in there?


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 9, 2019)

The DIMM.2_2 socket faces the front of the build and that's ideal to run the cable down below in my chassis's lower compartment. As long as I can still use that single socket DIMM.2_2 to connect the Optane 2.5in drive *while still maintaining all 16X CPU lanes for the video card,* then I'll grab the Maximus XI Apex.

DIMM.2_1 socket faces the CPU
DIMM.2_2 socket faces the front of the build

I'll just never use the DIMM.2_1 socket which faces the memory modules and CPU, ever. Which kinda stinks. 

I like calling them ports instead of sockets, but Asus calls them sockets on the PCB.

Will also mount the Optane 905P PCIe HHHL 280GB SSD drive (2nd pic) in slot 16_3, which doesn't stink at all. 

So I'll have (2) Optane 905Ps in the Batman, both 280GB capacity will be fine and less expensive, and the (4) Samsung 860 PRO SATA SSD drives in the Supermicro mobile rack for category redundancy.

Sounds like a plan Sam!


----------



## FireFox (Jan 9, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> I believe this excerpt from the Apex 11 manual in German says "When you have an M.2 drive installed in the DIMM.2_1 port, the PCIe16X_1 drops to 8X."



That's exactly what it says.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 9, 2019)

Knoxx29 said:


> That's exactly what it says.



Thanks bilingual buddy. 

-----

EVGA Z390 DARK

https://www.evga.com/products/pdf/131-CS-E399-KR.pdf

https://www.evga.com/products/product.aspx?pn=131-CS-E399-KR










-----

_“Creators are among the most demanding and the most vocal, but also the most passionate AMD users, because they really benefit from every ounce of performance.”_

-Lisa Su


*You’re damn right we are Lisa … and thank you for the amazing Radeon Pro discrete workstation graphics cards.*


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 10, 2019)

No English manuals so far from Asus for the M11A, and EVGA is still struggling to post their Z390 DARK manual pdf.

I won't buy "either or any" motherboard until I can first study the manual. Does that make me a jerk? Or simply prudent?

Get your damn manuals up, please.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 10, 2019)

EVGA Z390 DARK User’s Manual is up.

https://www.evga.com/support/manuals/files/131-CS-E399.pdf

No 16X CPU PCIe conflicts connecting either M.2, since both M.2 ports are wired to the 24 PCH lanes.

With the EVGA Z390 DARK:

When you use the top M.2 port, the U.2 connector is disabled (all PCH chipset lanes)
When you use the bottom M.2 port, the 4X PE3 slot is disabled (all PCH chipset lanes)

None of the 16 CPU PCIe lanes are affected in any way, they remain active for your video card in slot PE1. 


Still in disbelief and utter dismay , Asus wired HALF the DIMM.2 to the 16 CPU PCIe lanes on the Apex 11, what were they thinking? 

Maybe when the English manual goes up, I can find out for certain at least one port on the M11A DIMM.2 is connected to the Z390 chipset lanes, and usable.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 11, 2019)

Apex 11 selling for 399.99 Euros in Europe, 333.33 Euros excluding VAT online vendor called PROSHOP.

Expecting stock in 6days.

So that equates to $460USD


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 11, 2019)

M11Apex vs Z390 DARK

No matter which Z390 mobo I order first, once it arrives, I’m going to wish I had ordered the other.

So came up with a plan. Absolutely cannot afford not to get the Apex 11 since I’m so familiar with the Asus bios for getting work completed quickly and switching OC profiles on the fly, and those ultra-quick 6-second boot times (using Optane SSDs and 3200/14 DIMMs) and fast wake from sleeps I’ve grown to love, yea even though I hate the fact that Asus wired the DIMM.2 so as to be half-non-functional, at least for my use case. Grrrrrrrrrrrrr. 

Also feel like I have no choice but to experience the amazing EVGA Z390 DARK and believe the price will drop by $50 or even $100 to $399, once and soon after the Maximus 11 Apex’s msrp is announced and the board becomes available to purchase. If history repeats itself, as the EVGA X299 DARK’s msrp was adjusted down significantly to wow, look at today’s price ... only $249.

Love to pick up the Z390 DARK for $249, but won't be able to wait that long, will grab it in February or March. 

Then move the Apex X back into the original box awaiting The Learning Computer tertiary build.





-----

Been looking for a case for that tertiary build and this new PC-O11 Dynamic variant by ROG slightly wider to accommodate a 120mm rear exhaust, and slightly taller, looks like it might be ideal.

Thanks Dmitry and Der8auer. 











-----


Looks like Austria is getting the Apex 11 FIRST! Go figure, isn't Der8auer German/Austrian? The only manual up so far globally is the German version. Coincidence? I don't thing so. 

So good news, we may see Der8auer's video review and tear-down very soon.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 11, 2019)

Oh the hell with the above plan, *ordering the EVGA Z390 DARK right now! *

That’s the motherboard the Dark Knight would choose.

It’s just so Batman! 

Update: ordered, Woooooooooo! 


...track #10 is the best.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 11, 2019)

EVGA just sold out of Z390 DARKs.

Oh the irony is SO THICK!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jan 11, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> EVGA just sold out of Z390 DARKs.


Not surprised, it was hyped up hard.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 11, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Not surprised, it was hyped up hard.



Yep, agree 100%. EVGA also put a great deal of effort into the design and engineering, and they don't have zillions of dollars in their back pocket freely at their disposal for R&D like Asus does. Gotta give 'em some solid credit.

The Z390 DARK simply blends with my theme so well. 

I'm sure the Asus board is also outstanding, I never planned on using LN2 with either board, lol, so for my ambient overclocking for work (Good Air and simple short loop water), it's just splitting hairs between the two boards, and I needed a change most of all, been using the ROG boards exclusively since 2012, time for something fresh and ORIGINAL, well thought out and completely NEW. 

ROG didn't even bring the Apex 11 to CES 2019 Las Vegas to promote their own product, kinda disheartening and sad in my humble opinion.

Anyhoo, EVGA sent an email and is shipping the Z390 DARK board to me before they go home today.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jan 11, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> Anyhoo, EVGA sent an email and is shipping the Z390 DARK board to me before they go home today.


That's one expensive board, I only had the cash to grab a 600c and a nice 1080ti ftw3 waterblock. Enjoy that board bud and can't wait to see how far you can push that 9900k, Luumi already has his z390 dark and it's crazy good:


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 11, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> That's one expensive board, I only had the cash to grab a 600c and a nice 1080ti ftw3 waterblock. Enjoy that board bud and can't wait to see how far you can push that 9900k, Luumi already has his z390 dark and it's crazy good:




I only have an 8086K, not a 9900K, but I'll do my best to find that Extra Sweet DARK SAUCE  and thanks brother, you totally ROCK!


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jan 11, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> I only have an 8086K, not a 9900K, but I'll do my best and thanks brother, you totally ROCK!


Oops completely forgot, mixed you up with someone else haha. I imagine if the board got his 9900k to boot at 5.6ghz, that 8086k will do FAR better than that.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 11, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Oops completely forgot, mixed you up with someone else haha. I imagine if the board got his 9900k to boot at 5.6ghz, that 8086k will do FAR better than that.



I'm stuck at an 8086K 5.7Ghz boot on Noctua Air right now with the Apex X board, so maybe I can get to 5.8 or even 5.9. A nice 200Mhz increase for all my OC profiles would be so great, but maybe not possible.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## Deleted member 178884 (Jan 11, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> I'm stuck at a 8086K 5.7Ghz boot right now with the Apex X board, so maybe I can get to 5.8 or even 5.9. A nice 200Mhz increase for all my OC profiles would be so great, but maybe not possible.
> 
> Fingers crossed.


Hopefully, that'd be insane. Either way can't wait to see some awesome single threaded results come here with that board, it's bound to do better than a Apex X, good luck!


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 11, 2019)

Xx Tek Tip xX said:


> Hopefully, that'd be insane. *Either way can't wait to see some awesome single threaded results come here with that board*, it's bound to do better than a Apex X, good luck!



... I won't let you down.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 14, 2019)

Best price I've seen so far for the Apex 11 is this listing from Germany below.

369euros = 423USD, so the US msrp is going to be about $419? $429? Could be $70 or $80 less than the EVGA Z390 DARK. Maybe.

Oh well, I've been without a dedicated work rig throughout the holidays and man do I need to get back to work full-time. My EVGA Z390 DARK will be here in two days. I'm more than ready to put rebuild The Batman into his brand new self. 

Cannot find bios and drivers available for download at the EVGA site as of yet. Hmmm, do the boards arrive with bios pre-loaded? I doubt it. Do they slip some media inside the box?

First time EVGA mobo buyer.  Although had an amazing experience with the KingPin 980 video card, loved that card, yet it offered about as much crossflow - airflow through your case as a billboard, it was HUGE. 

I moved to smaller HHHL cards right after.


----------



## FireFox (Jan 14, 2019)

E-curbi said:


> Best price I've seen so far for the Apex 11 369€ from Germany



And i have thought it was going to be more expensive than the M11E



E-curbi said:


> First time EVGA mobo buyer.



You have now become a *Traitor 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			



*and do not make excuses because I'm not buying it*



*



E-curbi said:


> When you have an M.2 drive installed in the DIMM.2_1 port, the PCIe16X_1 drops to 8X."



If i am not mistaken that applies to the M11E too, i don't remember  where i read it, maybe in the manual? no i don't think so because today i read the manual from *A* to *Z* and i didn't find anything about it

Since i got the M11E i have been waiting for a new Bios releases and now that it came out what did i get? *Bios 0802 Beta Version* and the worst part is that it doesn't have any significant improvement.

* 

*

Sorry Asus but my Motherboard it is not a *Guinea pig/Lab Rat* to test your Beta Bios.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 14, 2019)

Sorry to disappoint you bro. 

The VRM on the EVGA Z390 DARK is 17 phase (one phase for video out) using doublers, the Apex 11 uses a FAT-8 phase with no video phase - no video out.

I LOVE the direction ROG is going with the Apex 11 VRM section, but that’s about the only attribute that held my attention. I hate what they did to the DIMM.2 wiring both or one M.2 socket to the CPU lanes, when there’s only 16 lanes available for video to begin with. Also dislike the way ROG is not delivering the same beautiful aesthetics they offer for both the gorgeous new Rampage VI Extreme Omega X299 and Zenith Extreme Alpha X399 HEDT boards to our mainstream-enthusiast Z390 boards.

KnoxxMan, if ROG had dressed up the Maximus XI Extreme with that outstanding ROG PCIe shroud and VRM section of the Apex 11 and made the DIMM.2 functional through the PCH lanes, *I would have already purchased the M11E and fallen in love with that motherboard, even if they wanted $649 for such a complete package *- but they didn’t.

I keep asking, why doesn’t ROG offer an Extreme-Apex Hybrid board? Intel sells like +4000% 9900Ks vs 9800Xs (both 8-core CPUs), yet ROG discounts and abbreviates the functionality and aesthetics for the mainstream-enthusiast boards, why? 

At least EVGA lends BOTH platforms equal attention in creative efforts and engineering.

Still believe the Z390 DARK offers greater functionality than the Apex 11 *and the aesthetic is dramatically on point with my build theme. *


Leo and Jacob at the EVGA Bellagio suite CES 2019, discussing all things darker than the darkest dark. 

Every time the DARK board meets the camera, the images are never bright enough (just look below). The Z390 DARK motherboard most likely absorbs all the light in the room.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 15, 2019)

Which board will win? 





Dat topology Doe! 





6cores 12threads 5.5Ghz just for fun! That voltage.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 16, 2019)

Der8auer's CES 2019 video with more of that O11-Dynamic "ROG version" prototype from Lian Li, wider to accommodate a full size 120mm rear exhaust fan, very nice indeed. Might pick that up for the learning tertiary build later this year.

And the huge 14" x 14" ROG Dominus Extreme motherboard retail version built for Intel's upcoming 28-Core CPU. Gorgeous PCIe shroud. Maybe one day I'll own one of those. 
Such a beautiful motherboard, and so Batman, sometimes I wish my work required extreme memory and CPU throughput simply to justify adding such impressive hardware to gaze upon and lust over all day long - yet it doesn't. My work apps benefit more from high clocks and low latency parts which means I'll be stuck with the Intel Ring Bus forever, ho hum. 

Yea, could grab the new Rampage VI Extreme Omega board - simply beautiful, and a simple 9800X Skylake X 8-core high bin from Siliconlottery.com, already have a Gskill Trident Z 3200 14 Quad kit, so only (2) components needed to move to the X299 platform. Yet all I would gain is aesthetics *and a fully-functional ROG DIMM.2 wired to the X299 chipset*. Could also offset some of the Skylake X Mesh Bus's higher latency (slower responsiveness) by running the (2) Optane drives and utilizing Intel's Turbo Boost Max Technology 3.0, which works well for single and slightly threaded apps selecting your fastest single core or top (2) cores for quick bursts. Yet the clock speeds overall are so much lower than the amazing Coffee Lake CPUs. Siliconlottery is selling the 9800X high bins at 4.9Ghz, which means I could in all probability run a nice daily 5.0Ghz OS and all work apps stable, that wouldn't be so bad, yet all that extra expense for a PCIe shroud is difficult to rationalize.

Maybe next gen. 


ROG Zenith Extreme Alpha and Rampage VI Extreme Omega boards also in this video


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 16, 2019)

Last minute prep clean up and cable management readying the CL frame for the EVGA Z390 DARK.

The stock Seasonic 8-pin CPU pwr cables are extremely long to facilitate tower builds. Luckily, CaseLabs created a hidden drive space under the mobo tray for 3.5in HDDs and 2.5in SSDs, so attempting to loop and tuck (red arrows below) the (2) crazy long 8-pins into that space to take up the slack. Planning to use both 8-pins even though functionally unnecessary since those (3) right-angle front power ports on the EVGA Z390 DARK are just begging to be connected and complete.  

The (5) radiators will be remounted after the motherboard is in place and tested.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 16, 2019)

EVGA Z390 DARK motherboard will be arriving tomorrow morning. Woooooooooooooo! 

New motherboard, that doesn't happen very often only my 5th custom mobo ever.

ROG Maximus V Extreme July 2012
ROG Maximus VIII Extreme December 2015
ROG Rampage V Edition 10 August 2016
ROG Maximus X Apex December 2017

And now ... for something completely different (than ROG). 










Hey Knoxxypoo, all the shave soaps that arrived today have a German theme attached to them. 

Vespers is apparently an homage to the extremely famous Goslar Christmas Market in Germany.
Doppelganger (I cannot add the umlaut with my keyboard, so sorry) gray is an homage to Creed Aventus and the dark red an homage to Penhaligon's Sartorial.

gf: Pen-hooligans


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 18, 2019)

The EVGA Z390 DARK just arrived! 7:30pm at night.  UPS didn't even have the decency to ring the bell.

It's terrible waiting for beautiful hardware all day long, by the time it arrives, you're emotionally drained and exhausted. Geez. 

Gotta take a cold shower then the unboxing, although just too tired to build tonight, will start fresh in the morning, at least UPS didn't lose it.

Wooooooooooooooooooooo!


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 18, 2019)

Staying up late and installing the DDR4 memory. Split the Trident Z 3200 14 Quad kit in half and removed the Gskill plastic white inserts, since there's no white in this Batman build.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 18, 2019)

Optane M.2 install - clean and simple.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 18, 2019)

First, I wet-buffed the 8086K 5.3Ghz bin delid's IHS with isopropyl alcohol, then I dry-buffed until the cotton tips were coming away clean.

For the 8086K CPU contact side I use a few quick bursts from the black Datavac blower, then a single short burst of CRC electrical contact cleaner hold for 10seconds then a long solid burst at distance from the Datavac blower once again.

No CRC on the motherboard pins, since the board is new.

I have used Datavacs to prep a motherboard socket and pins, but only from a distance of 24-30inches away, too close and the high air pressure might damage the pins.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 18, 2019)

Redoing the 8086K clean up and prep from the beginning. Too much residual TIM - Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut and Noctua NT-H1 still remaining in that last pic. 

-----

Some new owners of the Z390 DARK (in the EVGA forum) have already overclocked their Gskill 3200Mhz 14CAS Trident Z modules to 4400 17 and 4133 17. That one overclock still sticks in my mind; the 3200 14 to 4000 13.

Let's see which OC has the lowest latency in the responsiveness equation.

14/3200 x 1000 = 4.375 ... 3200 14 XMP out of the box

17/4133 x 1000 = 4.113 ... barely lower than the 3200 14 XMP

17/4400 x 1000 = 3.864 ... fantastic! 

13/4000 x 1000 = 3.250 ... the winner by far! 

This is why I think it's silly to purchase the 4400 and 4600 and 4800 super high speed XMP kits, when you can spend less than half on a 3200 14 Trident Z kit and overclock the modules. I'll set up that 4000Mhz 13CAS memory overclock as soon as I can, yet at the rate I'm building, that might not be until next Wednesday. lol 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




I guess the advantage to those out of the box super high speed kits is just that. XMP right out of the box, yet there's still no guarantee by Gskill your motherboard and CPU will be able to reach those performance numbers printed on the label.

addendum: been emailing an engineering friend of mine at Harris Corporation and he says some enthusiasts are buying the ultra high-speed memory kits *when they already have the single motherboard listed on Gskill's guaranteed compatibility QVL list and they are running a high-binned CPU.* In theory a highly binned CPU will also contain a higher quality memory controller, in theory. *And those same enthusiasts are trying to achieve a certain memory benchmark number*. OK, I get that. 

But if your goal is similar to mine and wanting to achieve only the lowest latency within reason, highest responsiveness for your work or gaming rig, then to me it still sounds like a better idea to buy a Gskill Trident Z 3200Mhz 14CAS with Samsung B-die NAND chips and overclock to achieve "an even lower latency" than those expensive kits.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 19, 2019)

And then reality sets in. 

A pure and absolute Batman-themed build for theme’s sake would include an outrageously gorgeous Gotham City industrial graphics card (1st pic).

Unfortunately, this is a work build and I have to work for a living and currently the AMD Radeon Pro series (2nd pic) offers what I need most to get work finished over extra long hours to avoid tired strained eyes, ho hum, reality check. 

AMD offers two skus less expensive that this, yet 4GB memory is sort of a minimum accepted standard for extremely sharp and detailed text within the workstation community so I found out. The next sku up from this needs an external PSU power source (cable) and I’m not certain I’d gain anything for my work experience. This little card runs all day long pulling only 50watts, and is easily rendered perfectly inaudible at 18% on a custom fan curve created with MSI’s Afterburner software. I love this card so much for what it does so well. Even though it lacks in themed aesthetics.


----------



## nickbaldwin86 (Jan 19, 2019)

nice!


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 21, 2019)

nickbaldwin86 said:


> nice!



Sup Nick? Thanks for stopping by. 


Just when you think you've removed all the thermal paste residue from your processor, there's always a little bit more - that stuff is tenacious. 

Ok, the 8086K is looking much better, still some slight TIM of film - film of TIM remaining at the left side corners, yet that won't hinder any performance metrics that I know of. lol

Moving ahead with this build.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 22, 2019)

4.5second boot times, down from 6seconds with the Apex X and haven't even overclocked mem or CPU. 

I have no idea what's going on, maybe there's a bios override-superboot as default setting? I'll find out when I delve deeper into all the settings.

I'll have some really nice photos up all day tomorrow, took a zillion pics - every single build step, some very interesting - some maybe not. Too tired to sort and caption tonight. 

Can tell after only 4hours in Windows, the EVGA Z390 DARK is superfast, lower latency and more responsive than the Apex X. One of those things you can only feel when a board is in your hands, not from reviews or benchmarks, kick the tires and drive it around the block. lol

-----

*The loop and tuck method worked out so well for the (2) 8-pins to CPU PWR, some sweet cable management.* 

Now that the mobo for the build is finally here, I'll use the string method like the Singularity Computers guy, and measure out some custom color sleeved and custom length Seasonic PSU cables from MOD-ONE, something I've dreamed about for a few years, and replace these stock flat-ribbons.

It's still just an air-build for now, but a pretty cool air-build.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 22, 2019)

I believe the extremely low boot times are due to booting Windows 10 from this very small capacity 32GB Optane M.2 SSD (pic below). It’s fine for the OS and overclocking apps and hardware monitoring apps, great for testing a new board, yet not anywhere near enough capacity for my work apps.

So there’s the dilemma, I’ll have to go ahead and grab the 900P at 280GB capacity (for the third time), *since Intel refuses to launch the 905P at lower capacities*, or could always run my work apps from one of the four Samsung 860 Pro SATA drives mounted within the Supermicro drive bay, yet there goes all my low latency out the window - defeats the entire concept and purpose of the build.

Oh Intel, haven’t you made enough money selling the 905P 960GB and 1.5TB capacities at $1200 and $2200 per drive since last May already? *Where are the 480GB and 280GB capacity Add In Cards?*

In addition, the Apex IX and X boards have always offered extremely low boot times, maybe a cumulative effect of only two DIMM slots to load, and both being stripped down performance boards. At least I can be reassured the EVGA Z390 DARK carries on the same or an improved level of performance.

So at 6:25 in the morning, happy with the new EVGA board, frustrated with Intel, and running on no sleep.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 23, 2019)

WOW, found a great deal on the EVGA Z390 DARK (image below). 

Only a Pre-Order, so you may have to wait 2-3weeks, but still only $399 from B&H Photo New York City.  Guess I paid a $100 early adopters fee. That's ok, EVGA needs that R&D money for the Z470 DARK arriving next January 2020. lol  

Found the Apex 11 as low as 369euros so $419USD. Wouldn't it be funny if the Apex 11 launched at $399 here in the US and both boards ended up at the same price? lol 

-----

2nd and 3rd photos: from the 2nd pic it appears as though the very thick 24-pin cable is too bulky and in the way with no easy or simple cable management solution. On the contrary, I have (2) CaseLabs solid aluminum accessory mounts in the gunmetal gray, one flat and one with a 0.5in offset which the Singularity Computer D5 pump top and base and Aquacomputer D5 pump subassembly will rest on with (4) Sorbothane .75in Hemispheres durometer 50 to isolate the pump ... *into the inaudible range*. So the bulk of the cable will all be hidden below the pump mounting and only the 24-pin plug and a few millimeters of cabling will peek out from below. 

...pure awesomeness 


Apologize for building so slowly, there are so many options to explore, *and this is only a motherboard installation.* lol Imagine an entire build from scratch? That would take a full month.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 24, 2019)

Going over thermals on the new mobo. No sensors available yet within CPUID HWMonitor for the “EVGA Corp. Z390 DARK” menu at the bottom (of this first image) is empty when expanded. I’ll try AIDA 64 Extreme and HWiNFO64 later today. No OC on the 8086K yet, that’s why idle temps are low, yet a nice 5.4Ghz all cores all threads and idle temps only move to the lower 30Cs to mid 30s at least with the Apex X board - the SL guy did an amazing job with the CPU delid and relid with Conductonaut - all 6 cores always idle within 2C of one another no matter what the overclock; 5.4Ghz 6C 12T profile or a 5.6Ghz 5.5 5.4 5.2 5.2 5.2 single core boost profile, which to me means he placed a very even layer of Conductonaut over the die before reseating the IHS.

The Intel MEMPEK1W032GA in the image below is the Optane 32GB M.2 drive and it usually idles all day long on the ASUS Apex X-ROG DIMM.2 at 47C (damn hot) the module adjacent to the memory DIMMs and 45C the other side of the DIMM.2 riser card. The M.2 socket positioning on the EVGA Z390 DARK board is a dramatic improvement as long as you are running only single-slot graphics as in my use case. Took that into consideration before deciding on the Z390 DARK. I worked all day yesterday with the new motherboard after installing a single work application and the Optane M.2 temp increased to only 37C passively (no active fan) and stabilized - extremely happy with that result.

If on the other hand, you are running a 2.5slot thick 2080Ti open design graphics card, then both M.2 socket positions on the Z390 DARK could become a real thermal issue, the graphics card pushing warm air down onto both M.2 heatsinks. With a 2.5slot card, I don’t believe the M.2 installed in the secondary position would fare any better than the primary. A solution for gaming would be simply using a SATA SSD or an Optane Add In Card in PCIe slot PE3 (marked below solid red arrow) on the Z390 DARK.

The (3) fans in the build are all set to inaudible. The large Noctua 140mm Industrial PWM 2000rpm-rated (Fan 2) goes inaudible at around 680rpms when mounted “without” the Noctua retention clips, those clips only act to compress the noise absorbing silicon corner mounts - diminishing their ability to isolate the fan, so it’s just a simple gravity mount, the fan resting on top the cooler’s horizontal bank of vertical fins. The desk rumbling crazy-loud out of the box 15,000rpm Sanyo Denki 40mmx28mm PWM fan (Fan 1) mounted within the Supermicro 8-bay 2.5in drive cage goes inaudible around 1200rpms, both controlled by an Aquacomputer Aquaero 6 LT mounted internally and AquaSuite 2018-9 software. As already stated, the AMD WX 4100 graphics card fan moves to inaudible at 18% approximately 2000rpms using MSI Afterburner software. There’s really no need to run the Sanyo Denki fan at all since the (4) Samsung 860 Pro SATA SSDs in the Supermicro drive cage need no active cooling, yet the Aquaero 6 was/is right there with an empty fan port and although the fan is capable of extremely high rpms, it’s also very lightweight and easy to render inaudible with the Aquaero 6, and the (4) Samsung 860s run in the low 20Cs all day long, so I figured - why not?

Could easily run this entire build inaudible - all day long with only (2) fans (removing the drive cage fan), even with high CPU and memory overclocks - even after I remove the Optane M.2 initial testing drive and add an Optane 905P PCIe AIC 280GB SSD, and an Optane 905P M.2-U.2 280GB 2.5in SSD, since the lower capacity Optane drives require no active fan when using an open air chassis.

Very happy with the Z390 DARK so far, only hope it overclocks like a beast, or at the very least as well as the Apex X, will find out soon.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 24, 2019)

The all black Datavac ESD blower comes with electrostatic discharge-safe attachments and a grounding wrist strap, and a very nice shiny coat of gloss black paint and some fancy stickers, otherwise it’s the same unit mechanically as the standard white blower. Is it worth the extra $25? Probably not, but after using the white sku since 2013 after 4years and beginning this Dark Knight Batman build, I just needed a change, love the black unit so much it's gorgeous, although at $105 Datavac should offer a low-speed switch for the electric motor. Only a single speed, HIGH all the time is too much air pressure for some delicate parts like socket pins and lightweight fans. You can always compensate by moving the blower back at some distance from a delicate component before turning it on, *but still a low-speed toggle switch would be a very nice addition*. Purchased canned-air for a couple years before it just became silly at $6-$8 for every single low-pressure can, back then the white Datavacs were only $55 and paid for themselves in no time at all.


gf: why is it called a vac if it blows, but doesn’t suck? 





...taking the rest of the day off to learn the Z390 DARK's bios

I spin up the Noctua 140mm Industrial fan to 1200rpms - "audible yet comfortable" for attempting new CPU overclocks.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 24, 2019)

Very first overclock with the Z390 DARK.
Here's the 8086K 5.3Ghz 6cores 12threads OC, easy peasy with this board man no effort at all!  

And look at those idle temps not so bad, not so bad. 

Not wanting to go into 5.4 5.5 or 5.6 until I understand the bios better, everything says VLL this and VCC-VLL-VAA that, what the heck, where are my ROG digi+ settings? lololol


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 25, 2019)

The above overclock is really just an initial test of basic workings of the motherboard, do I need to return it? Did I plug everything in correctly? Is my thermal paste application and mounting pressure for the Noctua C14S air cooler ok to proceed? *It's not a performance push at all, it's a safety check and fault finder of any possible personal build shortcomings*. 

So far, everything appears ok.

An update on the Wera RedBull driver I grabbed especially for this build. It's been extremely useful today remounting the radiators, the grip is ideal for big hands like mine, yet I went back to an old friend the blue-white handle Wera stainless driver for most of the mobo installation since the mobo fasteners require a very thin driver tip to function within a restricted space.

Did use the Wera RedBull (2nd pic below) for the powerful magnetic grip it has on the fasteners to initially position and thread the Noctua cooler thumbscrews (I hate dropping fasteners down into a build - onto a motherboard), then tightened down the Noctua thumbscrews secure with only finger pressure. The Noctua mounting hardware is superb.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 25, 2019)

EVGA began an OC Lab in their forum only 2days ago for the Z390 DARK board. Fantastic. Vince Kingpin already posted a memory OC guide, so you know what that means OH YEA!

https://forums.evga.com/EVGA-OC-Lab-f109.aspx

*My very first EVGA motherboard and they start an OC LAB, is that great timing or what? Thanks EVGA, you so ROCK!*

I'll be working towards that sweet 4000Mhz 13CAS super-responsive overclock for my Trident Z 3200Mhz 14CAS quad kit cut in half. 

14/3200 x 1000 = 4.375 ... 3200 14 XMP out of the box

17/4133 x 1000 = 4.113 ... barely lower than the 3200 14 XMP

17/4400 x 1000 = 3.864 ... fantastic!

*13/4000 x 1000 = 3.250 ... the winner by far! *


Also an update on that B&H Photo Z390 DARK pre-order, noticed today they changed the price from $399 back up to $499.

I hope some TPU members got lucky and got their pre-order in at the lower $399 price point... 

This image below: the area within the white square will be covered/hidden by the D5 pump accessory mounting plate, so the bulky 24-pin is nicely tucked out of the way.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 26, 2019)

This is what I was getting on about in the last post  -  the bulk of the 24-pin is covered and out of view by the D5 pump mounting base, superclean. 


LOVE the EVGA 90-degree rotated power connectors so much.

Some sweet cable management, oh yea!


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 26, 2019)

More cable management:

The Supermicro Reverse Breakout Mini SAS HD SFF-8643 to 4 SATA cable is not pretty, thought about sleeving it, yet the majority is hidden out of view and it does add a slight industrial workstation aesthetic to the build.

https://store.supermicro.com/55cm-minisas-sata-cbl-sast-0631.html

The E-ATX form factor of the Z390 DARK board allows for connecting the (4) Samsung 860 Pro 2.5inch SATA SSDs mounted in the Supermicro hot swap drive cage from directly below through a chassis cable pass-through.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 26, 2019)

Cable management completed and in retrospect:


Well done EVGA Well done! 


The Batmobile computer wheels will be ready on Monday, I'll drive over to the machine shop pick them up and mount them up.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 26, 2019)

Ordered the Intel Optane 900P 280GB AIC just now for the build, and hated every minute of it. 

Had one back in May 2018, loved the drive, yet returned it within the 30-day window back to Newegg because the 905P with cool blue LEDs was announced and assumed Intel would make available the lower capacities 280GB and 480GB at Computex 2018 in June, or at the very least August 2018 or at least by Christmas 2018 or at least by CES 2019. NEVER Happened. 

My office apps need more than 32GB capacity, so whatever Intel. 


...on the positive side, the drive is very umm DARK.


Making a negative into a positive, oh I like that.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 26, 2019)

Over at the MOD-ONE website looking at sleeving, the MDPC-X looks very nice and they have three or four shades of gray.

The custom lengths would be a nice improvement over the stock Seasonic cables, but not sure I'm gaining much in aesthetics, do my cables really look so bad? They have a certain industrial appeal. 

Found a pic online of a Z390 DARK with black sleeved cables, yea not sure it's so much an improvement, maybe I'm wrong. 

... when decisions become difficult and not so apparent, maybe it's time to step back from this build for a few days. lol


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 27, 2019)

Buildzoid gets his hands on the Z390 DARK. 

So much to talk about and cover he split the overview into two parts. 

Part 1:


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 29, 2019)

Noctua introduces CPU and cooler wipes.

I really don’t see any positive use or any reason to purchase these new Noctua wet wipes. 

Unless Noctua is getting on about these picnic wipes being “lint-free” vs Bounty dry towels, but that’s what the Datavac blower is for and close inspection of the CPU and cooler surface before proceeding with any proper installation.

I guess if you are a very fast builder and convenience is more important to you than performance, then maybe these Noctua towelettes are right up your alley.

Yet if performance is paramount, use Bounty dry towels (select-a-size) and 99% isopropyl alcohol (1% water and other impurities) for the bulk removal of TIM and then cotton tips for the fine cleaning. The 99% isopropyl alcohol solution is highly flammable, so do not light any matches and keep away from heat, and store responsibly and all that jazz. 

-----

On a positive note: Noctua also introduced a brand new thermal compound NT-H2. The NT-H1 seems like has been around for so many years, it’s really great stuff.

I use a combination of Noctua NT-H1 and Thermal Grizzly Kryonaut for every 1151 CPU install - *utilizing the higher performing attributes of each compound.*

Not mixed. Yet delineated and positioned separately on the IHS surface.

That’s my secret sauce, so I can’t say anything more about it.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 29, 2019)

Component Void Alert!

The build needs something in the PCIe area to fill that big void! 

(outlined in red)

The Optane 900P 280GB PCIe SSD "DARK" Edition just shipped to fill the void ... in my heart. 


...looks like I need to do some more cable tucking, missed one down on the bottom. 


*It's Hyper-Functional - not Beautiful! *


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 29, 2019)

EVGA throws this PCB with screen printed topology map into the box with the motherboard.

It's pretty cool, let's you know where everything is located and which PCIe lanes are shared with which device sockets, both CPU and PCH lanes.

I do believe it's only a single-layer PCB and not 10-layers like the board itself.  

A nice touch.

BTW: Amazon is now selling the Z390 DARK, and the EVGA webstore is again, sold out.


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 30, 2019)

There it is! New TechPowerUp.com Cinebench Single and Slightly Threaded Record High Score! 

243 

5.5Ghz with the 8086K on the very first run at 5.5. Got a 236 and 237 at 5.4Ghz. I don't even know the bios yet, but thought I'd give it a try. lololololol

The CPU clock speed is visible in CoreTemp, I couldn't get CPU-Z to move at all after the run, maybe it doesn't know the motherboard yet, idk?

Woooooooooo! I love this Z390 DARK board. 

On Noctua Air baby! 

...a cigar for you and a cigar for you and a cigar for you


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 30, 2019)

Since I don’t know the Z390 DARK’s bios - I went with what I do know.

For the base settings:

Those ROG bios settings from the ROG Apex 10 I could locate within the EVGA bios - I translated over verbatim.

Those ROG bios settings "I could not locate" in the EVGA bios, I used Vince KingPin’s memory overclocking CPU settings as a guide and then adjusted up or down knowing the safe voltage characteristics of my 8086K.

I first set up XMP #1 3200Mhz 14CAS in bios, Saved and Exited out of bios, Then back in bios - 55 on the multiplier, and 1.45volts.

Also, disengaged the (4) SATA hot-swap SSDs from the drive cage to remove them electronically from the boot equation, and increased the Noctua 140mm Industrial fan from 680rpm to 1200rpm, and that’s it.

The EVGA bios lost all my settings upon reboot, even though I clicked SAVE and EXIT. So I don’t know what I’m doing wrong. With EVGA bios do you have to SAVE to Profile?

I know all my settings by memory so nothing lost but still having to set up all the base settings all over again, what a pain. This time I will SAVE to a Cinebench ST 8086K profile, and backup on a USB drive.

First pic below is the SATA drives disengaged, and second pic is KingPin's CPU settings for training memory. *I only used these “as a guide”, not the exact values.*


Also the link to Vince Kingpin’s memory overclocking guide for the Z390 DARK, where I got the ballpark values.


*Where Vince uses 1.361V in VCore Override and VCore Target Voltage of 1.35V for his memory overclocking base settings, I used 1.45V and I did not use the Adaptive value at all.*


https://forums.evga.com/EVGA-Z390-DARK-and-BDie-based-low-latency-memory-overclocking-m2913749.aspx


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 30, 2019)

243 again, ho hum. 

At least the result is reproducible I guess. Yet, how do I move higher?


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 31, 2019)

gf: you shouldn't put anything more up here, since they don't give you any likes at all

Yea, I guess you're right, no likes at all. 

This Thread. The End.

gf: ba pa bya ba, ba pa ba pa pa dee dee doo doo


----------



## E-curbi (Jan 31, 2019)

Goodbye and Thank You.


----------

